# How Did the Ancients Know About Dinosaurs?



## Weatherman2020

A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s. 

How did they know?




 

 

“Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
Job 40:15-24



 

While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


----------



## Moonglow

Evidently there were dragons in every society also.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.


Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?
Click to expand...

The same way many of them developed pyramid shaped buildings with no interaction of the societies over the Earth.


----------



## Maxdeath

Large bones of "dragons" were found buried in the ground. 
They are still found today. The difference is we understand that those bones have been turned to rock through centuries. We have taken the time to analyze and put them together to create what appears to be a more complete picture of the animals that these artifacts represent. We now call them by different names.


----------



## bullwinkle

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


Fascinating!


----------



## Taz

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.


----------



## alang1216

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


There are likely millions of fossils of these creatures buried in the earth and some are always being exposed by erosion.  If you came across a relatively intact one it would make a huge impression.  Just speculating.


----------



## Vastator

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


You actually think no one ever stumbled upon dinosaur fossils prior to the 16th century? Lol...


----------



## Dekster

Simple


----------



## norwegen

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


Your title says the ancients knew about these beasts, yet the OP suggests that 12th-century Hindus and 17th-century artists knew about them.

Which is it?


----------



## Vastator

Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..

AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com


----------



## deanrd

The same way they know today. Bones.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Been knowing for a long time:

Ancient Dinosaur Depictions | Genesis Park


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

rightwinger said:


>


----------



## Weatherman2020

Vastator said:


> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com


Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?

I doubt it with that kind of comment. 

What is this creature?


----------



## Weatherman2020

deanrd said:


> The same way they know today. Bones.


----------



## Pilot1

They asked Ruth Bader Ginsburg.


----------



## Crepitus

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
Click to expand...

They don't all look like that.


----------



## Vastator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
Click to expand...

Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Vastator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
Click to expand...

Yes, the Left do hate science.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


I tried Googling that picture and can’t find any reference to it

Where is it from?


----------



## Vastator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Left do hate science.
Click to expand...

You're on a roll...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Googling that picture and can’t find any reference to it
> 
> Where is it from?
Click to expand...

Yeahh...I think we been had....extensive search turned up nothing....would like info on painter....name of painting and exact location...I have been assured that it is a fake by several..but..who knows..after all..would a poster of the OP's reputation perpetrate a fraud....just to pump the idea that Behemoth was a dino?

I did look at the 2nd photo..of the church where the painting is supposed to reside..noted that the style of the frames appear to be different...and the painting is not photographed_ in_ _situ.
_
BTW..I learned that Job is the oldest Book in the Bible--figures...the first story...is not Genesis...but the tale of how God and Satan played with a man's life..for a wager!

Shades of Trading Places!


----------



## anynameyouwish

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?




there can only be one answer!





aliens!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

anynameyouwish said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there can only be one answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliens!
Click to expand...

From Honduras..or Mexico?


----------



## Crixus

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?




They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Crixus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
Click to expand...

A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Vastator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Left do hate science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on a roll...
Click to expand...

Obviously science terrifies you.


----------



## Vastator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have been finding fossils for as long as they've been looking at rocks..
> 
> AskUs: Did any ancient cultures find dinosaur fossils? What was their reaction? | KickassFacts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Left do hate science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on a roll...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously science terrifies you.
Click to expand...

Uh huh...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Vastator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a fossil unearthed for the first time?
> 
> I doubt it with that kind of comment.
> 
> What is this creature?
> 
> View attachment 265672
> 
> 
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Left do hate science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on a roll...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously science terrifies you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh...
Click to expand...

Says the one who thinks Dino fossils lay on the surface of the ground all assembled and looking like they just died.


----------



## Crixus

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
Click to expand...



To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?


----------



## Vastator

Weatherman2020 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pointless reply, is... Well... Pointless...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Left do hate science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're on a roll...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously science terrifies you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the one who thinks Dino fossils lay on the surface of the ground all assembled and looking like they just died.
Click to expand...

Do provide a quote that supports your assertion. Don't worry. I'll wait...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Crixus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
Click to expand...

Yep. Even if you had all the pieces they wouldn’t know.


----------



## Vastator

Crixus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
Click to expand...

They had certainly seen enough skeletons to literally know heads from tails. And can easily figure out what goes in between. There isn't a whole lot of variation in that regard.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Even if you had all the pieces they wouldn’t know.
Click to expand...

Kind of like that painting in you OP, eh?

Still waiting for some usable information to demonstrate provenance--but not holding breath...LOL!


----------



## Crixus

Vastator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had certainly seen enough skeletons to literally know heads from tails. And can easily figure out what goes in between. There isn't a whole lot of variation in that regard.
Click to expand...



But don’t you think that if they managed to put a dinosaur back together that they would have noted it, or put it up in a church somewhere?


----------



## Vastator

Crixus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had certainly seen enough skeletons to literally know heads from tails. And can easily figure out what goes in between. There isn't a whole lot of variation in that regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But don’t you think that if they managed to put a dinosaur back together that they would have noted it, or put it up in a church somewhere?
Click to expand...

I don't know that they went so far as to do a whole lot of complete excavation, and reassembly. But they certainly took notice of what they saw. Probably the source for many a dragon legend.


----------



## Crixus

Vastator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had certainly seen enough skeletons to literally know heads from tails. And can easily figure out what goes in between. There isn't a whole lot of variation in that regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But don’t you think that if they managed to put a dinosaur back together that they would have noted it, or put it up in a church somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know that they went so far as to do a whole lot of complete excavation, and reassembly. But they certainly took notice of what they saw. Probably the source for many a dragon legend.
Click to expand...



That was my thought to, about the dragons.


----------



## OldLady

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


Weatherman, I think you may have been "had."  You didn't see that painting first hand in Estonia, I don't think, because I did a Google search of the image and the only places it comes up is....your threads on dinosaurs.  Four hits.  All yours.

I realize people knew about the 'giants' because they had discovered giant dino bones and figured they were ... well, giants.  But they would not have known the shape of brontosauruses from looking at their bones.

Job 40 and it's description of the behemouth is pretty cool.  "Carries its tail like a cedar" doesn't sound like a rhino to me (that is some people's explanation).  A mystery how that description came up, for sure.   But it does NOT mean that people in Job's time lived with dinosaurs.


----------



## Crixus

OldLady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman, I think you may have been "had."  You didn't see that painting first hand in Estonia, I don't think, because I did a Google search of the image and the only places it comes up is....your threads on dinosaurs.  Four hits.  All yours.
> 
> I realize people knew about the 'giants' because they had discovered giant dino bones and figured they were ... well, giants.  But they would not have known the shape of brontosauruses from looking at their bones.
> 
> Job 40 and it's description of the behemouth is pretty cool.  "Carries its tail like a cedar" doesn't sound like a rhino to me (that is some people's explanation).  A mystery how that description came up, for sure.   But it does NOT mean that people in Job's time lived with dinosaurs.
Click to expand...



Some say it was Crocodiles being mentioned in Jobe. Read this. Pretty intriguing and cool read with plenty of pic’s. 

Visual Evidence


----------



## OldLady




----------



## task0778

"People have been finding dinosaur fossils for hundreds of years, probably even thousands of years. The Greeks and Romans may have found fossils, giving rise to their many ogre and griffin legends. There are references to "dragon" bones found in Wucheng, Sichuan, China (written by Chang Qu) over 2,000 years ago; these were probably dinosaur fossils."

First Dinosaur Fossil Discoveries - Paleontology and Geology Glossary


The discovery of dinosaur bones may even have given rise to myths and legends featuring creatures such as dragons, giants, and other monsters.
The ancient Greeks and Romans told stories of dragons, and depicted monsters in their art.
Chang Qu, an early Chinese historian, documented around 1,700 years ago that ‘Dragon bones’ were being found in the Sichuan Province of China.
It is likely that these ancient myths and legends were based on dinosaur fossils that had been discovered by these ancient peoples."

When Were Dinosaurs Discovered - Learn About Dinosaur Discoveries


----------



## OldLady

task0778 said:


> "People have been finding dinosaur fossils for hundreds of years, probably even thousands of years. The Greeks and Romans may have found fossils, giving rise to their many ogre and griffin legends. There are references to "dragon" bones found in Wucheng, Sichuan, China (written by Chang Qu) over 2,000 years ago; these were probably dinosaur fossils."
> 
> First Dinosaur Fossil Discoveries - Paleontology and Geology Glossary
> 
> 
> The discovery of dinosaur bones may even have given rise to myths and legends featuring creatures such as dragons, giants, and other monsters.
> The ancient Greeks and Romans told stories of dragons, and depicted monsters in their art.
> Chang Qu, an early Chinese historian, documented around 1,700 years ago that ‘Dragon bones’ were being found in the Sichuan Province of China.
> It is likely that these ancient myths and legends were based on dinosaur fossils that had been discovered by these ancient peoples."
> 
> When Were Dinosaurs Discovered - Learn About Dinosaur Discoveries


There is SOMETHING behind all the dragon myths, above and beyond dinosaur bones.  There are just too many goshdarned firebreathing dragons flying through legends *all over the world.*   China, England, the Middle East, India, ....
Unless all the legends were spread by traders and invaders and came from one original source, which I highly doubt, there was something flying around that scared the poop out of people.  And it had something to do with fire.  (Alien spacecraft, anyone?)

Dragons in History | Genesis Park


----------



## task0778

Drogon!  (GoT)  And Toothless!  (HTTYD)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?
Click to expand...

As it turns out, fossils that have been around for 100 million years were also around a few thousand years ago.


----------



## rightwinger

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Googling that picture and can’t find any reference to it
> 
> Where is it from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahh...I think we been had....extensive search turned up nothing....would like info on painter....name of painting and exact location...I have been assured that it is a fake by several..but..who knows..after all..would a poster of the OP's reputation perpetrate a fraud....just to pump the idea that Behemoth was a dino?
> 
> I did look at the 2nd photo..of the church where the painting is supposed to reside..noted that the style of the frames appear to be different...and the painting is not photographed_ in_ _situ.
> _
> BTW..I learned that Job is the oldest Book in the Bible--figures...the first story...is not Genesis...but the tale of how God and Satan played with a man's life..for a wager!
> 
> Shades of Trading Places!
Click to expand...

The painting is of very poor quality for a masterpiece that has been aroind for centuries


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

I believe the ancient Greeks came up with the Cyclops myth after finding Mammoth skulls that where missing their tusks

 .


----------



## Asclepias

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


What makes you think ancient civilizations never found fossils?


----------



## Asclepias

Crixus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely found fossils. It doesn’t take to much to do that. Between Jacksonville and Tyler Texas you can fill a dozen 1 qt mason jars with fossilized sharks teeth in about three hours of looking and zero digging. At lake Opossum Kingdom you need only walk the shore line to find fossilized Nautilus shells, barnicles and so on. And up around Blanco Texas it’s the same. Fossils are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
Click to expand...

Probably by comparing them to skeletons of reptiles they were familiar with like lizards, crocodiles and alligators.  All it takes is a little imagination. Since present day humans have never seen a dinosaur how do they know what they look like?


----------



## Weatherman2020

A 17th Century tapestry in the Chateau de Blois. The creature on the Left is unknown as of now, but the creature on the right is a Maiasaura.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think ancient civilizations never found fossils?
Click to expand...

A. There are no fossils in Cambodia. 
B. Fossil beds don’t look like anything except a pile of bones.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> but the creature on the right is a Maiasaura


No it isn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> A. There are no fossils in Cambodia.


False, obviously. There are marine fossils from the mesozoic. Because cambodia, at the time of stegosaurus, was under the ocean. But hey, lets not let facts get in the way of a good story, right?



Weatherman2020 said:


> B. Fossil beds don’t look like anything except a pile of bones.


Except for when they look like skeletons. 






So...  Are you just kind of makimg stuff up as you go, at this point?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. There are no fossils in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> False, obviously. There are marine fossils from the mesozoic. Because cambodia, at the time of stegosaurus, was under the ocean. But hey, lets not let facts get in the way of a good story, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> B. Fossil beds don’t look like anything except a pile of bones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for when they look like skeletons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...  Are you just kind of makimg stuff up as you go, at this point?
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There are marine fossils from the mesozoic. Because cambodia, at the time of stegosaurus, was under the ocean. But hey, lets not let facts get in the way of a good story, right?



Well, you just shot down your own theory about the stegosaurus carving in Cambodia. 
Hook
Line
Sinker


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Well, you just shot down your own theory about the stegosaurus carving in Cambodia.


I didnt present any theory about that. I merely responded to your general question earlier. Try to focus.  The "theory" about that carving is that it is not a stegosaurus. Your first clue is that it looks nothing like a stegosaurus. Your second clue is that it more closely resembles a rhinoceros or a boar, both animals which actually existed in the year 1200.


----------



## james bond

Moonglow said:


> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.



But no _feathered_ ones.


----------



## james bond

The legends of humans and dragons and behemoths are world wide.  There are dinosaur fossils with soft tissue and recognizable blood cells inside them.  We still have sightings of dinosaurs today as they all didn't go extinct.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you just shot down your own theory about the stegosaurus carving in Cambodia.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt present any theory about that. I merely responded to your general question earlier. Try to focus.  The "theory" about that carving is that it is not a stegosaurus. Your first clue is that it looks nothing like a stegosaurus. Your second clue is that it more closely resembles a rhinoceros or a boar, both animals which actually existed in the year 1200.
Click to expand...

Maybe it was one of your Comrade deniers. So how’d they know what a stegosaurus look like a thousand years ago in Cambodia?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> So how’d they know what a stegosaurus look like


They didnt. Your first clue is that it doesn't look like a stegosaurus. Your second clue is that it looks like a rhino or a boar...both animals which actually existed in the year 1200 

Wait, I already said that. Pay attention, son!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how’d they know what a stegosaurus look like
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt. Your first clue is that it doesn't look like a stegosaurus. Your second clue is that it looks like a rhino or a boar...both animals which actually existed in the year 1200
> 
> Wait, I already said that. Pay attention, son!
Click to expand...

Sure it does. Rhinos and boats in Cambodia!  Good one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sure it does


It looks nothing like a stegosaurus. Even children would laugh at the claim. 

And yes, boars live in cambodia. And yes, rhinos lived in cambodia. But you didnt know that, because you are very ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think ancient civilizations never found fossils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. There are no fossils in Cambodia.
> B. Fossil beds don’t look like anything except a pile of bones.
> 
> View attachment 266077
Click to expand...

Its not like Cambodia is cut off from the rest of the world you moron.  They could have gone anywhere and seen fossils or heard stories from other people.  Its apparent you dont know what youre talking about. They have found a couple of fossils with complete skeletons. How the fuck do you know if they found a complete skeleton or not and evacuated it?


----------



## james bond

There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.



*"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
*
There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
Click to expand...



Interesting OP.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
Click to expand...

Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
Click to expand...


So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
Click to expand...

YA THINK?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA THINK?
Click to expand...


No, no I don't.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA THINK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no I don't.
Click to expand...

That's somewhat unsurprising, for someone who is still clinging on to the Confederacy.


----------



## Muhammed

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way many of them developed pyramid shaped buildings with no interaction of the societies over the Earth.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA THINK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat unsurprising, for someone who is still clinging on to the Confederacy.
Click to expand...


Do tell how you come to the conclusion they were able to do that in the 1600s.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
Click to expand...


Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?  

The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YA THINK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's somewhat unsurprising, for someone who is still clinging on to the Confederacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell how you come to the conclusion they were able to do that in the 1600s.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you're right, it was an invisible superbeing in another dimension that no one has ever seen that told them about dinos.


----------



## G.T.

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


The 1000s are the ancients? 

Damn, the b.c. humans must feel like cave men!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Marion Morrison said:


> they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like


No, they didn't.


----------



## Likkmee

Crixus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fossil of a Dino is typically scattered pieces over a large area buried in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure, but they still had to excavate for construction just like we do. And they weren’t morons, they had the same brains that we do. I see where you are coming from though. Even if they found intact fossils, how would they know those old bones made a brontosaurus shaped critter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had certainly seen enough skeletons to literally know heads from tails. And can easily figure out what goes in between. There isn't a whole lot of variation in that regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But don’t you think that if they managed to put a dinosaur back together that they would have noted it, or put it up in a church somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know that they went so far as to do a whole lot of complete excavation, and reassembly. But they certainly took notice of what they saw. Probably the source for many a dragon legend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was my thought to, about the dragons.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
Click to expand...

Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.



You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.
Click to expand...


You were there?


----------



## Marion Morrison

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
Click to expand...


He's clown shoes. Zero deductive reasoning.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
Click to expand...

The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
Click to expand...


Link does not work. Almost, but not quite.


Oh! I got it to. Wat is this? No bibliography, nothing backing it up? Just rhetoric?

No reference whatsoever? "There's ample evidence, but we won't provide it or anything like that."

Garbage. Next!

I say there's ample geological evidence a watermelon wiped out all the dinosaurs, how ya like that?

Here's your link: How Did the Ancients Know About Dinosaurs?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Marion Morrison said:


> You were there?


Were you? Okay then. But I have all the evidence on my side, and you have none on your side. So that was a pretty stupid question.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were there?
> 
> 
> 
> Were you? Okay then. But I have all the evidence on my side, and you have none on your side. So that was a pretty stupid question.
Click to expand...


I say a watermelon dropped from 200 feet wiped out all the dinosaurs.

Here's your link: How Did the Ancients Know About Dinosaurs?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Marion Morrison said:


> I say a watermelon dropped from 200 feet wiped out all the dinosaurs.


And you have no evidence, and all the evidence contradicts you. So, be just as dumb as you like. It has no bearing on anything, except your image.

And i am not going to read a link you just now googled, that you have never read and don't understand, and then attempt to spoonfeed it to you.


----------



## miketx

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
Click to expand...

Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?
Click to expand...

Imagine?  So you’re claiming the ancients were just as knowledgeable as scientists today.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
Click to expand...

*"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*

Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?


----------



## Asclepias

Weatherman2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  So you’re claiming the ancients were just as knowledgeable as scientists today.
Click to expand...

I didnt make that claim but in certain areas I'm pretty confident they were more knowledgeable. So if modern day humans have never seen a dinosaur how do they know what they look like?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  So you’re claiming the ancients were just as knowledgeable as scientists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make that claim but in certain areas I'm pretty confident they were more knowledgeable. So if modern day humans have never seen a dinosaur how do they know what they look like?
Click to expand...


Maybe because some guy painted them in the 17th century.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  So you’re claiming the ancients were just as knowledgeable as scientists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make that claim but in certain areas I'm pretty confident they were more knowledgeable. So if modern day humans have never seen a dinosaur how do they know what they look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because some guy painted them in the 17th century.
Click to expand...

How do they know he wasnt high on opium?


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
Click to expand...


Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.

Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
Click to expand...


Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
Click to expand...


Have you considered the possibility that the gods put the Coelacanth on the planet just to poke fun at the hyper-religious?

Those gawds, they’re such kidders.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link does not work. Almost, but not quite.
> 
> 
> Oh! I got it to. Wat is this? No bibliography, nothing backing it up? Just rhetoric?
> 
> No reference whatsoever? "There's ample evidence, but we won't provide it or anything like that."
> 
> Garbage. Next!
> 
> I say there's ample geological evidence a watermelon wiped out all the dinosaurs, how ya like that?
> 
> Here's your link: How Did the Ancients Know About Dinosaurs?
Click to expand...

The link works, it's your brain that doesn't work.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They sometimes stick out of the ground. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...they they knew what the skin and flesh looked like from fossilized bone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What would stop them from imagining it like we do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine?  So you’re claiming the ancients were just as knowledgeable as scientists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make that claim but in certain areas I'm pretty confident they were more knowledgeable. So if modern day humans have never seen a dinosaur how do they know what they look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because some guy painted them in the 17th century.
Click to expand...

Marion, you are one dumb mofo.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
Click to expand...

You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
Click to expand...


It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.

Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.


----------



## james bond

The real truth is here -- Chick.com: There Go The Dinosaurs


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
Click to expand...



thats speculation not proof,,,


----------



## james bond

miketx said:


>



One can't go back in time.  Stupid people like evos believe this.  That's pseudoscience.  God prevented people from going back in time, but you can go forward in time.  Fast forward to 3:18.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
Click to expand...

You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
Click to expand...



speculation is not real science,,,


----------



## miketx

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
Click to expand...

And out of the other side of your mouth you say gender is a choice. lol


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos were wiped out by an asteroid. There’s geologic proof. Look it up. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
Click to expand...

No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
Click to expand...



You don't either, nimrod.


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> speculation is not real science,,,
Click to expand...

No, I follow what real scientists are discovering.


----------



## Taz

miketx said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And out of the other side of your mouth you say gender is a choice. lol
Click to expand...

I never said that. You have to make shit up because otherwise you have nothing.


----------



## Taz

Marion Morrison said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't either, nimrod.
Click to expand...

Marion, are you drunk again today?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
Click to expand...



thats still speculation not proof or facts


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
Click to expand...

It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
Click to expand...



but there are still dinos alive today,,,


----------



## miketx

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
Click to expand...

Got a video?


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but there are still dinos alive today,,,
Click to expand...

lol, where?


----------



## Taz

miketx said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a video?
Click to expand...

I have some porn, what do you need?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats speculation not proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but there are still dinos alive today,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, where?
Click to expand...



well evos keep saying chickens are decedent from dinos,,,

so tell me if they went extinct then how did chickens evolve from  them???

you cant have it both ways,,,

and thats just for starters,,,

alligators, cockroaches are a few others,,,


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's real that dinos are found at that layer and below but not above. From real scientists. look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but there are still dinos alive today,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well evos keep saying chickens are decedent from dinos,,,
> 
> so tell me if they went extinct then how did chickens evolve from  them???
> 
> you cant have it both ways,,,
> 
> and thats just for starters,,,
> 
> alligators, cockroaches are a few others,,,
Click to expand...

Where do you get your info from? An alternate universe?


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got squat simpleton.  Show us which asteroid impact you are talking about that is 65 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
Click to expand...


I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
Click to expand...

So where do you think all the different species came from? God plopped them all down on earth? Different ones throughout time (as is supported by fossil records...)?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats still speculation not proof or facts
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact that an extinction event happened and the dinos were wiped out. What don't you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but there are still dinos alive today,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well evos keep saying chickens are decedent from dinos,,,
> 
> so tell me if they went extinct then how did chickens evolve from  them???
> 
> you cant have it both ways,,,
> 
> and thats just for starters,,,
> 
> alligators, cockroaches are a few others,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get your info from? An alternate universe?
Click to expand...



well this is what I get from someone that doesnt even know what evolution teachs/claims,,,

youre just another ignorant moron,,,


----------



## task0778

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Impact That Wiped Out the Dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
Click to expand...


You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).

Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.


----------



## james bond

task0778 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
Click to expand...


I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> So where do you think all the different species came from? God plopped them all down on earth? Different ones throughout time (as is supported by fossil records...)?



God created them on the 5th and 6th days.  Since then, it's been natural selection.  This is creation science.

You say your evolution is supported by the fossil record, but it lacks transitional fossils and made wrong assumption about radiometric dating.  Even the names of the rock layers are based on location, not time.  This is because evos made up their cr*p afterward.  Creation scientists have always been saying that fossil layers show where the animal died, not when they died.  It's all jumbled up because of the Noah's flood.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you think all the different species came from? God plopped them all down on earth? Different ones throughout time (as is supported by fossil records...)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God created them on the 5th and 6th days.  Since then, it's been natural selection.  This is creation science.
> 
> You say your evolution is supported by the fossil record, but it lacks transitional fossils and made wrong assumption about radiometric dating.  Even the names of the rock layers are based on location, not time.  This is because evos made up their cr*p afterward.  Creation scientists have always been saying that fossil layers show where the animal died, not when they died.  It's all jumbled up because of the Noah's flood.
Click to expand...

If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?

Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.

Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.


----------



## progressive hunter

task0778 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is a modern article based on what happens in the present is the key to the past.  This isn't correct as we still have soft tissue in dinosaur fossils.  It means that the fossils aren't 65 million years old.  We can still do radiocarbon dating on these fossils.  If they were 65 million years old, then the carbon would be gone.
> 
> Moreover, nobody was there to see what happened 65 million years ago.  You can't even explain how you know that this one asteroid killed all the dinosaurs.  You could be 300,000 years off and be wrong haha.  What stories do we see throughout history of asteroids hitting Earth and killing animals or people?  Do you have any historical evidence of other asteroids hitting the Earth in ancient times?  Otherwise, you are just linking fairy tales that you can't even explain because it is too difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
Click to expand...



you just contradicted yourself,,,

you say its a theory and then claim it as fact by believing it without proof,,,

doesnt that also make it a religion???


evos are so braindead its hard to watch at times,,,


----------



## task0778

james bond said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can look this up, I won't do it for you: All around the world there's a thin layer of deposit from that asteroid. There are dinos at that line and below it, but none above it. That level of sediment is dated at 65 million years ago. That's call real proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
Click to expand...


Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:

1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.


 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.


3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.


4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.

In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.


5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.

When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ

And to call any scientist a liar for accepting scientific evidence of evolution just because it differs from what you believe is extreme.  Makes you look like a nutcase, cuz you got nothing to support your case.


----------



## progressive hunter

task0778 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called poop like your brain.  The thin layer which is called IRIDIUM and makes you puny brain explode came from volcanoes.  Yes, volcanoes produce the same stuff.  I am right because there is too much of it to come from an asteroid.  BTW, you do not even know that science isn't about proof; it's about best theory.
> 
> Your asteroid was 300,000 years too early based on its layer, so it missed.  You whiffed again, Taz.
> 
> 
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
Click to expand...



do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???


----------



## task0778

progressive hunter said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny actual scientists. Not my problem. Live in  a fantasy world. Just don't make me laugh that you have actual scientific proof, because you don't have any links to real science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
Click to expand...


Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.

BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?


----------



## progressive hunter

task0778 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe in secular/atheist scientists who advocate evolution when it is not based on the scientific method.  One can't observe millions of years of natural selection.  What we do observe is natural selection happens rapidly.  We can do experiments using artificial selection to show what can and cannot happen.  We can observe lives of different finches.  All of the common ancestor transitions do not happen.  You go try and mate and chimpanzee and gorilla.  You'll be torn apart haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
Click to expand...

so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,

sorry thats a religion,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

progressive hunter said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,
> 
> sorry thats a religion,,,
Click to expand...


^^
Attention-begging troll, intentionally misrepresenting posters to get responses and attention


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,
> 
> sorry thats a religion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^
> Attention-begging troll, intentionally misrepresenting posters to get responses and attention
Click to expand...



compared to you I'm nothing,,,   but thanks for the response,,,


----------



## task0778

progressive hunter said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,
> 
> sorry thats a religion,,,
Click to expand...


Nominated for absolute dumbest post of the year.  Nobody said nothing about life coming from a rock.  Sorry, but it's time to leave when you find yourself talking to fucking idiots.  Plus putting somebody on ignore.


----------



## progressive hunter

task0778 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,
> 
> sorry thats a religion,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nominated for absolute dumbest post of the year.  Nobody said nothing about life coming from a rock.  Sorry, but it's time to leave when you find yourself talking to fucking idiots.  Plus putting somebody on ignore.
Click to expand...




so you never heard of the primordial soup,,,

figures,,most evos dont know shit about what it claims,,,they just believe what theyre told to believe,,,


----------



## xyz

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?


First one is a bunch of camels. Do you want to argue they didn't exist in the Middle East?

Second is a boar. I've seen many Medieval depictions like that.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.



Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.

God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.  

Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.


----------



## james bond

task0778 said:


> Nominated for absolute dumbest post of the year. Nobody said nothing about life coming from a rock. Sorry, but it's time to leave when you find yourself talking to fucking idiots. Plus putting somebody on ignore.



progressive hunter has provided verified evidence.  You can't explain anything, but make ad hominen attacks.  Yours is a fallacious argument of mostly ignorant and moronic people.  Do you know what the IQ of a moron is?  It's 40, but you sound like yours is less than that.  That makes you a loser in this debate.  Might as well put your dunce cap on, sit in a corner, and have a good cry.  Maybe next time you can read a book or an article and have something to contribute to the discussion, but IQ under 40 probably precludes you from doing that.  Why don't you ask Taz why Evolution made people like you when people are suppose to evolve haha?


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.
> 
> God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.
> 
> Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you want to believe fake science, that’s not my problem. But real scientists don’t take what you say seriously. But you knew that already.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for absolute dumbest post of the year. Nobody said nothing about life coming from a rock. Sorry, but it's time to leave when you find yourself talking to fucking idiots. Plus putting somebody on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter has provided verified evidence.  You can't explain anything, but make ad hominen attacks.  Yours is a fallacious argument of mostly ignorant and moronic people.  Do you know what the IQ of a moron is?  It's 40, but you sound like yours is less than that.  That makes you a loser in this debate.  Might as well put your dunce cap on, sit in a corner, and have a good cry.  Maybe next time you can read a book or an article and have something to contribute to the discussion, but IQ under 40 probably precludes you from doing that.  Why don't you ask Taz why Evolution made people like you when people are suppose to evolve haha?
Click to expand...

Every schpeel you make is full of ad hominem attacks (like this last one),  wtf are you complaining about? 
What a baby.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.
> 
> God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.
> 
> Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you want to believe fake science, that’s not my problem. But real scientists don’t take what you say seriously. But you knew that already.
Click to expand...


How can it be fake science when the scientific method backs it up?  For example, we have the bent rocks at Grand Canyon.  You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming, i.e. the sedimentary layers get wet and form a chemical reaction to harden under water like cement.  You do not know any science.

Your scientists are not real.  They think the rocks bent due to high heat and pressure over millions of years.  Old rocks crumble and break into smaller pieces.  Not bend.  

For example, atheists think Bill Nye is an evolutionist and science guy.  He is a comedian .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for absolute dumbest post of the year. Nobody said nothing about life coming from a rock. Sorry, but it's time to leave when you find yourself talking to fucking idiots. Plus putting somebody on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter has provided verified evidence.  You can't explain anything, but make ad hominen attacks.  Yours is a fallacious argument of mostly ignorant and moronic people.  Do you know what the IQ of a moron is?  It's 40, but you sound like yours is less than that.  That makes you a loser in this debate.  Might as well put your dunce cap on, sit in a corner, and have a good cry.  Maybe next time you can read a book or an article and have something to contribute to the discussion, but IQ under 40 probably precludes you from doing that.  Why don't you ask Taz why Evolution made people like you when people are suppose to evolve haha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every schpeel you make is full of ad hominem attacks (like this last one),  wtf are you complaining about?
> What a baby.
Click to expand...

Dont worry, Bond doesn't actually know what the term "Ad Hominem" means.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
Click to expand...

Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not seem to understand how evolution works, you do not mate a chimp and a gorilla to get a new species, although there ARE new species that have been created in just that way.   Go back some 15-20 million years or so, whatever.  Guess what, there are no chimps, no gorillas, and men either.  But there WAS a common ancestor to all ape species, and from that common ancestor came the chips, gorillas, monkeys, and us too.   Each lived in a different environment which cultivated mutations or adaptations to survive and thrive in the changing environmental conditions.  Some made it, and some died out (extinction).
> 
> Now don't be asking for scientific proof, cuz there ain't any.  There cannot be proof, you can't duplicate millions of years of life on a changing planet in a lab, okay?  So, it's not a scientific fact, but it IS a scientific theory that is universally accepted by anybody who knows diddly about biology.  If you or anyone else doesn't believe it, that's up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand as I have studied both evolution on Understanding Evolution and creation science.  You admitted it yourself as no scientific backing.  Evolution doesn't happen.  Atheists and their scientists are liars and do not have anything that is backed by the scientific method (except natural selection).  That is why atheists and their scientists are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I didn't say evolution has no scientific backing, it sure as hell does.  The evidence is quite substantial, starting with Darwin's work on the Galapagos Islands and going forward with the various anthropological digs and studies.  Evolution DOES happen, it just takes a long time, as the following evidence shows:
> 
> 1. The universal genetic code.  All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of DNA from any life form on Earth.  This is very strong evidence for a common ancestor from which all life descended.
> 
> 
> 2. The fossil record.  The fossil record shows that the simplest fossils will be found in the oldest rocks, and it can also show a smooth and gradual transition from one form of life to another.
> 
> 
> 3. Genetic commonalities.  Human beings have approximately 96% of genes in common with chimpanzees, about 90% of genes in common with cats (source), 80% with cows (source), 75% with mice (source), and so on.  This does not prove that we evolved from chimpanzees or cats, though, only that we shared a common ancestor in the past.  And the amount of difference between our genomes corresponds to how long ago our genetic lines diverged.
> 
> 
> 4. Common traits in embryos.  Humans, dogs, snakes, fish, monkeys, eels (and many more life forms) are all considered "chordates" because we belong to the phylum Chordata.  One of the features of this phylum is that, as embryos, all these life forms have gill slits, tails, and specific anatomical structures involving the spine.  For humans (and other non-fish) the gill slits reform into the bones of the ear and jaw at a later stage in development.  But, initially, all chordate embryos strongly resemble each other.
> 
> In fact, pig embryos are often dissected in biology classes because of how similar they look to human embryos.  These common characteristics could only be possible if all members of the phylum Chordata descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 5. Bacterial resistance to antibiotics.  Bacteria colonies can only build up a resistance to antibiotics through evolution.  It is important to note that in every colony of bacteria, there are a tiny few individuals which are naturally resistant to certain antibiotics.  This is because of the random nature of mutations.
> 
> When an antibiotic is applied, the initial innoculation will kill most bacteria, leaving behind only those few cells which happen to have the mutations necessary to resist the antibiotics.  In subsequent generations, the resistant bacteria reproduce, forming a new colony where every member is resistant to the antibiotic.  This is natural selection in action.  The antibiotic is "selecting" for organisms which are resistant, and killing any that are not.
> Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you evos have a church where you practice your religion???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, cuz, of course, it ain't a religion.  It's called science, you gather facts and evidence and you develop a theory about how life evolved.  And every other scientist who knows anything about biology looks at what your data shows and how well it fits your theory, they question it looking for errors or gaps in logic, and if most of them find little or none then it gradually becomes accepted theory until something else along to either disprove it or throw doubt upon the conclusions reached.  That ain't religion, that is the science works.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing that says God didn't create the evolutionary process, or maybe got the ball rolling and let nature take it's course, hell I don't know.  There's nothing about evolution that says atheism is right or wrong, or has jack squat to do with religion.  Do we need to have a discussion about what religion actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you believe life magically came from a rock without proof,,,
> 
> sorry thats a religion,,,
Click to expand...

Life was created and then it evolved. You have to be a dunce not to see it. All living things have the same blueprint. Can you explain why the human fetus goes through stages where it looks like various animals like a fish or a bird?


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils.  One person told me Aristotle knew about and found a fossil when it was a sand dollar from the beach.  The evos will make up anything BS to keep their "faith-based" science, i.e. dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
Click to expand...


Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.

From water to land

Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.


----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont worry, Bond doesn't actually know what the term "Ad Hominem" means.



If I tell you what ad hominem means, then will you be any smarter in your posts?  Of course not.  You continue to be fallacious or tending to mislead and be deceptive.

Then there are your posts where you are usually wrong like the black hole image that wasn't even in our galaxy.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"There is no evidence of ancient peoples excavating dinosaur fossils."
> *
> There was no evidence of a lot things until there was. Lack of evidence is not the determining factor. It just means you are too blind or too ignorant to know exactly what they did or didnt do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
Click to expand...

The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.

How am I stating what atheists believe when I believe the first life form or forms had to be created?


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha.  Man, you can believe up is down and down is up with that piece of strange logic and science.  We had coelacanth to contradict evolution.  And the evos believe dinosaurs became extinct based on what exactly?
> 
> The evidence -- global stories and legends of dinosaurs, art pieces, shows that humans in ancient times lived with dinosaurs.  Not next door, but they were around.
> 
> 
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha.  What does your first sentence even mean?  It's a non sequitur.

WTF, WTF, WTF!

If the coelacanth stopped evolving, then that contradicts ToE.  Read the link I provided.  It was supposed to have grown legs and crawled out of the ocean as part of it being a common ancestor in the tree of life.

As for the rest of your rambling, I have no idea how you get one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  And what does a fish have to do with the human fetus?  Humans are primates and we haven't even gotten from sea creatures to land animals.  Like I said, the coelacanth didn't grow legs.  We can see that it didn't.

Here is what ToE says about primates.







Humans are primates.  You have to explain your bizarre and wacky ramblings.  If I was an evo, then I would question why there are no transitional fossils from one to another.  Australopithecus becoming bipedal is really questionable as we do not see that today and the transitional fossil evidence is sketchy.  Lucy's (au af) tour was a dismal failure.  People don't believe it.  If I was evo, then I wouldn't believe it either.  I also pointed out that there are problems with gorillas and chimpanzees.  There are no hybrids; it isn't part of natural selection.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"We had coelacanth to contradict evolution."*
> 
> Not sure why you think the coelacanth contradicts evolution.  Its actually more proof of what I just told you. People say all types of silly shit and because they are scientists people think they are always right. Well news flash.....they are wrong....alot.  My daughter is a wild life biologist and she told me they mess up all the time.  If humans lived with dinosaurs why cant they find just one fossil thats consistent with the first appearance of homo sapiens?  Not saying its impossible but right now the evidence say they were separated by millions of years. If you dont think the dinosaurs are extinct where do you think they are hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.  What does your first sentence even mean?  It's a non sequitur.
> 
> WTF, WTF, WTF!
> 
> If the coelacanth stopped evolving, then that contradicts ToE.  Read the link I provided.  It was supposed to have grown legs and crawled out of the ocean as part of it being a common ancestor in the tree of life.
> 
> As for the rest of your rambling, I have no idea how you get one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  And what does a fish have to do with the human fetus?  Humans are primates and we haven't even gotten from sea creatures to land animals.  Like I said, the coelacanth didn't grow legs.  We can see that it didn't.
> 
> Here is what ToE says about primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are primates.  You have to explain your bizarre and wacky ramblings.  If I was an evo, then I would question why there are no transitional fossils from one to another.  Australopithecus becoming bipedal is really questionable as we do not see that today and the transitional fossil evidence is sketchy.  Lucy's (au af) tour was a dismal failure.  People don't believe it.  If I was evo, then I wouldn't believe it either.  I also pointed out that there are problems with gorillas and chimpanzees.  There are no hybrids; it isn't part of natural selection.
Click to expand...


Its kind of obvious you dont understand what it means. What it means is you are beating a dead horse by talking about the ToE. That was Darwin that didnt know shit about genetics. Personally I think its fatally flawed in most areas so I dont know why you keep bringing it up like I subscribe to it entirely.  I think youre so caught up trying to prove it wrong your reading comprehension spazzed out on you.  Its obvious to me that there were one or more life forms created by someone or something and then life evolved. Some creatures couldnt adapt to their surroundings and died out.  Others flourished and evolved.  Others flourished and stopped evolving because their surroundings remained the same.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.
> 
> God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.
> 
> Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you want to believe fake science, that’s not my problem. But real scientists don’t take what you say seriously. But you knew that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be fake science when the scientific method backs it up?  For example, we have the bent rocks at Grand Canyon.  You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming, i.e. the sedimentary layers get wet and form a chemical reaction to harden under water like cement.  You do not know any science.
> 
> Your scientists are not real.  They think the rocks bent due to high heat and pressure over millions of years.  Old rocks crumble and break into smaller pieces.  Not bend.
> 
> For example, atheists think Bill Nye is an evolutionist and science guy.  He is a comedian .
Click to expand...

"You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming" I don't know where you get your info, but this is just plain wrong.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.  The tree of life and common ancestor is still living, so your past hypothesis is wrong.  It being a "living fossil" now is BS haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.  What does your first sentence even mean?  It's a non sequitur.
> 
> WTF, WTF, WTF!
> 
> If the coelacanth stopped evolving, then that contradicts ToE.  Read the link I provided.  It was supposed to have grown legs and crawled out of the ocean as part of it being a common ancestor in the tree of life.
> 
> As for the rest of your rambling, I have no idea how you get one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  And what does a fish have to do with the human fetus?  Humans are primates and we haven't even gotten from sea creatures to land animals.  Like I said, the coelacanth didn't grow legs.  We can see that it didn't.
> 
> Here is what ToE says about primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are primates.  You have to explain your bizarre and wacky ramblings.  If I was an evo, then I would question why there are no transitional fossils from one to another.  Australopithecus becoming bipedal is really questionable as we do not see that today and the transitional fossil evidence is sketchy.  Lucy's (au af) tour was a dismal failure.  People don't believe it.  If I was evo, then I wouldn't believe it either.  I also pointed out that there are problems with gorillas and chimpanzees.  There are no hybrids; it isn't part of natural selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its kind of obvious you dont understand what it means. What it means is you are beating a dead horse by talking about the ToE. That was Darwin that didnt know shit about genetics. Personally I think its fatally flawed in most areas so I dont know why you keep bringing it up like I subscribe to it entirely.  I think youre so caught up trying to prove it wrong your reading comprehension spazzed out on you.  Its obvious to me that there were one or more life forms created by someone or something and then life evolved. Some creatures couldnt adapt to their surroundings and died out.  Others flourished and evolved.  Others flourished and stopped evolving because their surroundings remained the same.
Click to expand...


We agree Darwin is one of the stupidest AF atheist scientists of all time, but he's way smarter than you.  The lie of ToE is what people believe and is what is promoted in schools and museums.  I even gave you a link on it.

Anyway, we are done.  There is nothing further to discuss because your posts do not answer my questions to you when I asked for clarification on what you stated in your previous post.  You do not explain your positions so I nor other people can understand what you are trying to say.

You also do not understand that I believed in evolution first.  I studied it using the link.  I gave you the reasons I started doubting it and this happened when many articles started coming out against it from 2007 - 2011.  I didn't start looking at creation science until 2012 when I became Christian.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.
> 
> God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.
> 
> Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you want to believe fake science, that’s not my problem. But real scientists don’t take what you say seriously. But you knew that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be fake science when the scientific method backs it up?  For example, we have the bent rocks at Grand Canyon.  You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming, i.e. the sedimentary layers get wet and form a chemical reaction to harden under water like cement.  You do not know any science.
> 
> Your scientists are not real.  They think the rocks bent due to high heat and pressure over millions of years.  Old rocks crumble and break into smaller pieces.  Not bend.
> 
> For example, atheists think Bill Nye is an evolutionist and science guy.  He is a comedian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming" I don't know where you get your info, but this is just plain wrong.
Click to expand...


How is that wrong?  One can shape molten rocks to form any shape before it hardens.  It happens daily.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If God created all the species at the same time, why are there not the same species alive today as we find in fossils?
> 
> Natural selection is part of how evolution works. If you believe in one, you believe in the other.
> 
> Shut up about Noah's flood already, there's no worldwide proof of it like there is the asteroid that killed all the dinos. The Grand Canyon has nothing about it that points to a 40 day worldwide flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution is relatively new, but if it was true, then we would have historical evidence of it.  You have nothing.  Dinosaurs can't be millions of years old if their fossils can be radiocarbon dated.  Also, it still has soft marrow tissue and complete blood cells.  We have people who fit the various homo sapiens skulls today.
> 
> God destroyed the world and people with Noah's flood.  The only ones who remained were Noah's family to start over.  We are Noah's ancestors.  The Ark Encounter and Creation Museum are successful and they explain what happened.  It shows how Noah's ark was built and how all the animals were put and kept on board.  Another builder made on to float and travel on water.
> 
> Evos tried to do the same by making money using Lucy's fossils in an evolution tour and it lost money.  They sent the fossils back to Ethiopia.  People didn't want to see a racist exhibit and fossil remains of a chimpanzee.  Besides, its parts were found three miles away and at different depths.  It probably was more than one chimp or parts of different animals.  Your fake science is not successful.  No one is going to go see asteroid remains and evidence when the timing is not right.  It crashed on Earth 300,000 years too early.  Thus, your evidence is laughable and you got egg on your face once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you want to believe fake science, that’s not my problem. But real scientists don’t take what you say seriously. But you knew that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can it be fake science when the scientific method backs it up?  For example, we have the bent rocks at Grand Canyon.  You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming, i.e. the sedimentary layers get wet and form a chemical reaction to harden under water like cement.  You do not know any science.
> 
> Your scientists are not real.  They think the rocks bent due to high heat and pressure over millions of years.  Old rocks crumble and break into smaller pieces.  Not bend.
> 
> For example, atheists think Bill Nye is an evolutionist and science guy.  He is a comedian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You can't bend rocks unless you get them when they are forming" I don't know where you get your info, but this is just plain wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that wrong?  One can shape molten rocks to form any shape before it hardens.  It happens daily.
Click to expand...

Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.


----------



## james bond

I got more from Taz on another thread.  It goes to show Taz cannot explain his own links and my post explains why radiometric dating of dinosaur fossils is bogus.  Using radiocarbon dating is done directly to the fossil and produces fairly consistent results. 



Taz said:


> How Do Scientists Determine the Age of Dinosaur Bones?



*It is interesting to me that you cannot explain what you are trying to say in your own words.  Thus, I can freely explain my pov from the article you linked.*

"The half-life of carbon-14 is only 5,730 years, so carbon-14 dating is only effective on samples that are less than 50,000 years old."

Yep, that's what I said when there would be no C-14 left to measure.  C-14 decays rather quickly, so there would not be any remaining.  *However, one can still do C-14 dating on all the dino fossils.  This is a direct measurement of the fossils and not the layer of rock it was found in.  It means that the fossils are not millions of years old.  We find they are less than 50,000 years old.  This is also backed up by the soft tissue and blood cells found inside.*

Then the article says to use radiometric dating instead.  It is used to date the sedimentary rock layers.  However, the sedimentary rock does not contain the radioactive isotopes, so one has to use the igneous rock layers to mark the layers that can be measure.  They say the igneous layers mark off the sedimentary layers beautifully.

What they are basically saying is to date the rocks in order to date the fossils.  We do not even date the actual rock that the fossils were found in.  They are twice removed.  *Many people are flabbergasted when they find that fossils cannot be directly dated using radiometric dating.*

"Each of them typically exists in *igneous* rock, or rock made from cooled magma. Fossils, however, form in *sedimentary* rock -- sediment quickly covers a dinosaur's body, and the sediment and the bones gradually turn into rock. But this sediment doesn't typically include the necessary isotopes in measurable amounts. Fossils can't form in the igneous rock that usually does contain the isotopes. The extreme temperatures of the magma would just destroy the bones."

*That said, dating these igneous rock layers in order to date the fossils give a wide range of measurements.  They can be off by millions of years due to contamination.  Thus, in order to ensure that the measurement of the rock was correct, they use past samples taken of fossils found in these layers and say that is the correct measurement.  In reality, none of the measurements could be correct.  One should take all of the measurements as valid or none since we have a wide range of values.*

*Therefore, in order to verify the date the rocks, they say to date the fossils.  This is circular reasoning and is a fallacy.  They only take the range that fits their preconceived notions.*  These scientists even did the same with moon rocks.  The moon rocks gave a wide variety of dates, so they only accepted the ones that fit the preconceived notion of the Earth rocks.  They assumed the Earth and moon formed around the same time and only accepted measurements that fit their assumed range.

*There is really no way to directly determine the age of the rock except for radiocarbon dating and one can do it because there is still C14 left in coal deposits and diamonds.  It gives relatively consistent results.  OTOH, radiometric dating has to fit in with preconceived results of else it is wrong.*

The other assumption is the sedimentary layers took hundreds of millions of years to form because of ToE.  One can't have evolution without long time.  However, we notice the same sedimentary layers formed from the Mt. St. Helens volcano.  We know they are only tens of years old.  Doing radiometric dating on its layers using the above technique gave around 350,000 years old.

The bottom line to all this for radiometric dating is if you want credibility for the measurements, then take all of the measurements or take none.  Don't just pick and choose those that fit your theory.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> I got more from Taz on another thread.  It goes to show Taz cannot explain his own links and my post explains why radiometric dating of dinosaur fossils is bogus.  Using radiocarbon dating is done directly to the fossil and produces fairly consistent results.
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Do Scientists Determine the Age of Dinosaur Bones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is interesting to me that you cannot explain what you are trying to say in your own words.  Thus, I can freely explain my pov from the article you linked.*
> 
> "The half-life of carbon-14 is only 5,730 years, so carbon-14 dating is only effective on samples that are less than 50,000 years old."
> 
> Yep, that's what I said when there would be no C-14 left to measure.  C-14 decays rather quickly, so there would not be any remaining.  *However, one can still do C-14 dating on all the dino fossils.  This is a direct measurement of the fossils and not the layer of rock it was found in.  It means that the fossils are not millions of years old.  We find they are less than 50,000 years old.  This is also backed up by the soft tissue and blood cells found inside.*
> 
> Then the article says to use radiometric dating instead.  It is used to date the sedimentary rock layers.  However, the sedimentary rock does not contain the radioactive isotopes, so one has to use the igneous rock layers to mark the layers that can be measure.  They say the igneous layers mark off the sedimentary layers beautifully.
> 
> What they are basically saying is to date the rocks in order to date the fossils.  We do not even date the actual rock that the fossils were found in.  They are twice removed.  *Many people are flabbergasted when they find that fossils cannot be directly dated using radiometric dating.*
> 
> "Each of them typically exists in *igneous* rock, or rock made from cooled magma. Fossils, however, form in *sedimentary* rock -- sediment quickly covers a dinosaur's body, and the sediment and the bones gradually turn into rock. But this sediment doesn't typically include the necessary isotopes in measurable amounts. Fossils can't form in the igneous rock that usually does contain the isotopes. The extreme temperatures of the magma would just destroy the bones."
> 
> *That said, dating these igneous rock layers in order to date the fossils give a wide range of measurements.  They can be off by millions of years due to contamination.  Thus, in order to ensure that the measurement of the rock was correct, they use past samples taken of fossils found in these layers and say that is the correct measurement.  In reality, none of the measurements could be correct.  One should take all of the measurements as valid or none since we have a wide range of values.*
> 
> *Therefore, in order to verify the date the rocks, they say to date the fossils.  This is circular reasoning and is a fallacy.  They only take the range that fits their preconceived notions.*  These scientists even did the same with moon rocks.  The moon rocks gave a wide variety of dates, so they only accepted the ones that fit the preconceived notion of the Earth rocks.  They assumed the Earth and moon formed around the same time and only accepted measurements that fit their assumed range.
> 
> *There is really no way to directly determine the age of the rock except for radiocarbon dating and one can do it because there is still C14 left in coal deposits and diamonds.  It gives relatively consistent results.  OTOH, radiometric dating has to fit in with preconceived results of else it is wrong.*
> 
> The other assumption is the sedimentary layers took hundreds of millions of years to form because of ToE.  One can't have evolution without long time.  However, we notice the same sedimentary layers formed from the Mt. St. Helens volcano.  We know they are only tens of years old.  Doing radiometric dating on its layers using the above technique gave around 350,000 years old.
> 
> The bottom line to all this for radiometric dating is if you want credibility for the measurements, then take all of the measurements or take none.  Don't just pick and choose those that fit your theory.
Click to expand...


In typical fashion, you plagiarized / cut and pasted the above while deleting sections that you knew would contradict your lies and falsehoods.

What a dishonest hack.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.



Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.  What does your first sentence even mean?  It's a non sequitur.
> 
> WTF, WTF, WTF!
> 
> If the coelacanth stopped evolving, then that contradicts ToE.  Read the link I provided.  It was supposed to have grown legs and crawled out of the ocean as part of it being a common ancestor in the tree of life.
> 
> As for the rest of your rambling, I have no idea how you get one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  And what does a fish have to do with the human fetus?  Humans are primates and we haven't even gotten from sea creatures to land animals.  Like I said, the coelacanth didn't grow legs.  We can see that it didn't.
> 
> Here is what ToE says about primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are primates.  You have to explain your bizarre and wacky ramblings.  If I was an evo, then I would question why there are no transitional fossils from one to another.  Australopithecus becoming bipedal is really questionable as we do not see that today and the transitional fossil evidence is sketchy.  Lucy's (au af) tour was a dismal failure.  People don't believe it.  If I was evo, then I wouldn't believe it either.  I also pointed out that there are problems with gorillas and chimpanzees.  There are no hybrids; it isn't part of natural selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its kind of obvious you dont understand what it means. What it means is you are beating a dead horse by talking about the ToE. That was Darwin that didnt know shit about genetics. Personally I think its fatally flawed in most areas so I dont know why you keep bringing it up like I subscribe to it entirely.  I think youre so caught up trying to prove it wrong your reading comprehension spazzed out on you.  Its obvious to me that there were one or more life forms created by someone or something and then life evolved. Some creatures couldnt adapt to their surroundings and died out.  Others flourished and evolved.  Others flourished and stopped evolving because their surroundings remained the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree Darwin is one of the stupidest AF atheist scientists of all time, but he's way smarter than you.  The lie of ToE is what people believe and is what is promoted in schools and museums.  I even gave you a link on it.
> 
> Anyway, we are done.  There is nothing further to discuss because your posts do not answer my questions to you when I asked for clarification on what you stated in your previous post.  You do not explain your positions so I nor other people can understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> You also do not understand that I believed in evolution first.  I studied it using the link.  I gave you the reasons I started doubting it and this happened when many articles started coming out against it from 2007 - 2011.  I didn't start looking at creation science until 2012 when I became Christian.
Click to expand...



Actually, the ToE, founded on Darwin’s works, is a cornerstone of science. 

That your hyper-religious beliefs conflict with science is not surprising as religious faith is often the victim of fear and superstition.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
Click to expand...

Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
Click to expand...

since when does a degree make you a scientist???

thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

progressive hunter said:


> since when does a degree make you a scientist???


Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. You have the grasp of logic of a 4 year old.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
Click to expand...

so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???

did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??

or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
Click to expand...

He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
Click to expand...

the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,

more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,

but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
Click to expand...

Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
Click to expand...


What “evo” has been proven wrong or “make believe”? Isn’t that just another of the pointless rants by the religo’s?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
Click to expand...



who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???

if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
Click to expand...

So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.

And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> 
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
Click to expand...

can you prove it was even there???

my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,

and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona


once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
Click to expand...


Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.

Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.

Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.

Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.

This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## james bond

sparky said:


> ~S~



Like I said, Bill Nye is a comedian.


----------



## sparky

yup, and i'm here all week too james  ~S~


----------



## james bond

sparky said:


> yup, and i'm here all week too james  ~S~



What would be funny is Bill Nye gets eaten by a dinosaur.  Shakes him back and forth and tears him up before chewing and swallowing.  It would be a hit on youtube.  What a way to go.


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s saying that scientists with real degrees are wrong. I was simply asking what his specialty is to say that. I wanted to see if he has anything to lean on, or just some bullshit creation science nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
Click to expand...

So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales. 
Got a link to how you think oil is made?


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
Click to expand...

You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?


----------



## Yarddog

Moonglow said:


> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.




Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing that ,makes it nonsense is to prove it wrong,,,and as of yet that hasnt happened,,,,
> 
> more of evo has been proven wrong or pure make believe,,
> 
> but its only evo being taught at tax payer expense,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
Click to expand...

i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,

and do you???

do you have any proof oz was there???
or that noah went and got them??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Yarddog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
Click to expand...

But not one fossil for 60 million years of rock layers? That's why it wouldnt make sense.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not one fossil for 60 million years of rock layers? That's why it wouldnt make sense.
Click to expand...



what doesnt make sense is yoour claim of 60 million yrs without proof,,


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, another one. So what’s your proof for a worldwide flood? And how did Noah get kangaroos from Oz and back again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
Click to expand...

If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
How long ago did this flood happen?


----------



## Taz

Yarddog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
Click to expand...

No proof. Now you know.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
Click to expand...

Are you making this up as you go along?


----------



## Yarddog

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not one fossil for 60 million years of rock layers? That's why it wouldnt make sense.
Click to expand...



60 million years and they havn't found a dinosaur bone? I think they have.  I wouldnt say they saw an actual dragon, but some other creature that would be confused as one as the story was passed down through generations


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were in oz,,,or that oz was even there???
> 
> if you are going to go off of the bible then nothing after the flood was anything like before,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
> How long ago did this flood happen?
Click to expand...



when did I say he didnt have them,,,

it was you that brought up roos and oz,,,

did you ever get proof it even existed???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Yarddog said:


> 60 million years and they havn't found a dinosaur bone? I think they have


There have been no nonavian donosaur fossils found in rock dated after the extinction event. Now, avian dinosaurs...they still exist. We find their fossils.

Maybe...a flightless bird? But they still have/had wings and feathers.


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don’t know how Roos came from a far away continent then got back afterwards. Got it.
> 
> And no proof for the flood. Got that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
> How long ago did this flood happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say he didnt have them,,,
> 
> it was you that brought up roos and oz,,,
> 
> did you ever get proof it even existed???
Click to expand...

How many years ago was the flood?


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove it was even there???
> 
> my belief in a flood is based on several things and a main one is the written record from most of the ancient cultures that recorded the event, the bible being just one of them,,
> 
> and also the large coal and oil fields that can only come from a large hydro event,,,you can also look at the fossil graveyards of broken bones that reach hundreds of miles wide stretching from montana to arizona
> 
> 
> once you open your mind you might see it to,,,unless of course the indoctrination has gone to far and you will not accept anything other than youve been told to beieve
> 
> 
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
> How long ago did this flood happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say he didnt have them,,,
> 
> it was you that brought up roos and oz,,,
> 
> did you ever get proof it even existed???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years ago was the flood?
Click to expand...

how would I know???


----------



## Taz

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your belief in the flood isn’t based on geologic facts but on ancient tales.
> Got a link to how you think oil is made?
> 
> 
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
> How long ago did this flood happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say he didnt have them,,,
> 
> it was you that brought up roos and oz,,,
> 
> did you ever get proof it even existed???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years ago was the flood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would I know???
Click to expand...

Because that would show where Australia was at that time. And you don’t know if Noah got Roos and how he got them, you don’t seem to know much.


----------



## progressive hunter

Taz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had geo in there,,,the fossil graveyards were one,,,
> 
> and do you???
> 
> do you have any proof oz was there???
> or that noah went and got them??
> 
> 
> 
> If Noah didn’t have any Roos on his boat, why are there Roos in the world?
> How long ago did this flood happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say he didnt have them,,,
> 
> it was you that brought up roos and oz,,,
> 
> did you ever get proof it even existed???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years ago was the flood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would I know???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that would show where Australia was at that time. And you don’t know if Noah got Roos and how he got them, you don’t seem to know much.
Click to expand...



who said it even  existed???  can you prove it did???

and it was you that brought up roos,,,and it obvious you know just as little since youve provided no info yourself,,,


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

They have found Ruth Ginsberg's footprints next to 
Triceratops tracks


----------



## Yarddog

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 million years and they havn't found a dinosaur bone? I think they have
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no nonavian donosaur fossils found in rock dated after the extinction event. Now, avian dinosaurs...they still exist. We find their fossils.
> 
> Maybe...a flightless bird? But they still have/had wings and feathers.
Click to expand...



Perhaps there was some large avian Dinosaur left over in some hot zone somewhere that was large enough  to create the winged dragon story.  We may not have fossil records to date but I doubt we have even scratched the surface when it comes to discovering all there is to know about the history of the earth. There is more we don't know about than what we have pieced together, considering most of the earth is covered with oceans. There are even underwater cities in the mediteranian and elsewhere, so who knows what else is hiding.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Yarddog said:


> Perhaps there was some large avian Dinosaur left over in some hot zone somewhere that was large enough to create the winged dragon story.


Maybe. By why even make that stretch? People are imaginative. They have dreamt up all sorts of fantastic creatures and spirits and gods.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but nothing in your long cut and paste supports the Noah's Ark fable.


----------



## Yarddog

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there was some large avian Dinosaur left over in some hot zone somewhere that was large enough to create the winged dragon story.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. By why even make that stretch? People are imaginative. They have dreamt up all sorts of fantastic creatures and spirits and gods.
Click to expand...



Why?   why not?  its just for fun as well to think what might have been or not. I would never attempt to state something like that as fact but when you consider those stories seem to be found all over the world, perhaps there was a common truth somewhere.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there was some large avian Dinosaur left over in some hot zone somewhere that was large enough to create the winged dragon story.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. By why even make that stretch? People are imaginative. They have dreamt up all sorts of fantastic creatures and spirits and gods.
Click to expand...



I dont believe you just said that,,,,

BUT YOU DID,,,


----------



## Yarddog

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there was some large avian Dinosaur left over in some hot zone somewhere that was large enough to create the winged dragon story.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. By why even make that stretch? People are imaginative. They have dreamt up all sorts of fantastic creatures and spirits and gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you just said that,,,,
> 
> BUT YOU DID,,,
Click to expand...



Its actually slightly a bit funny there,  his second sentence answers his first one in the same post.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are supposed to have some reading comprehension. I never said they grew legs. Where in the hell did you get that from?  The ones that are alive are not ancient but the ones that they found that were millions of years old and fossilized are ancient. Just because something doesnt die out doesnt mean it isnt old. It just means its a very successful life form. A good example of that is sharks.  They still exist but as a species they are ancient as hell. I think about 300-400 million years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you don't know what ToE states.  Again, coelacanth was supposed to have died out with the dinosaurs.  Also, they are supposed to grow legs and come out of the ocean.  It doesn't even grow any legs.  They're not ancient.
> 
> From water to land
> 
> Finding the coelacanth still alive contradicts the tree of life and its position as a common ancestor.  If I was still an evolutionist, then I would state that.  What you state is stuff that low brow internet atheists believe.  Its not based on any transitional fossil evidence.  Let the facts make up the theory.  Not the theory make up a new story because a common ancestor was contradicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ToE is from Darwin who didnt know shit about genetics, WTF are you talking about? The coelacanth simply stopped evolving long ago. Its environment stayed the same. Thats just one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  Again why does the human fetus go through stages where it looks like a fish or bird?  Dont avoid the question because its inconvenient to your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.  What does your first sentence even mean?  It's a non sequitur.
> 
> WTF, WTF, WTF!
> 
> If the coelacanth stopped evolving, then that contradicts ToE.  Read the link I provided.  It was supposed to have grown legs and crawled out of the ocean as part of it being a common ancestor in the tree of life.
> 
> As for the rest of your rambling, I have no idea how you get one species out of thousands that prove evolution.  And what does a fish have to do with the human fetus?  Humans are primates and we haven't even gotten from sea creatures to land animals.  Like I said, the coelacanth didn't grow legs.  We can see that it didn't.
> 
> Here is what ToE says about primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are primates.  You have to explain your bizarre and wacky ramblings.  If I was an evo, then I would question why there are no transitional fossils from one to another.  Australopithecus becoming bipedal is really questionable as we do not see that today and the transitional fossil evidence is sketchy.  Lucy's (au af) tour was a dismal failure.  People don't believe it.  If I was evo, then I wouldn't believe it either.  I also pointed out that there are problems with gorillas and chimpanzees.  There are no hybrids; it isn't part of natural selection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its kind of obvious you dont understand what it means. What it means is you are beating a dead horse by talking about the ToE. That was Darwin that didnt know shit about genetics. Personally I think its fatally flawed in most areas so I dont know why you keep bringing it up like I subscribe to it entirely.  I think youre so caught up trying to prove it wrong your reading comprehension spazzed out on you.  Its obvious to me that there were one or more life forms created by someone or something and then life evolved. Some creatures couldnt adapt to their surroundings and died out.  Others flourished and evolved.  Others flourished and stopped evolving because their surroundings remained the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree Darwin is one of the stupidest AF atheist scientists of all time, but he's way smarter than you.  The lie of ToE is what people believe and is what is promoted in schools and museums.  I even gave you a link on it.
> 
> Anyway, we are done.  There is nothing further to discuss because your posts do not answer my questions to you when I asked for clarification on what you stated in your previous post.  You do not explain your positions so I nor other people can understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> You also do not understand that I believed in evolution first.  I studied it using the link.  I gave you the reasons I started doubting it and this happened when many articles started coming out against it from 2007 - 2011.  I didn't start looking at creation science until 2012 when I became Christian.
Click to expand...

I disagree Darwin was simple and I disagree he was smarter than me. He simply didnt have all the information at the time. No one did. People have made mistakes millions of times because they didnt have access to the best information.  I cant help what the masses believe. Thats their issue. My point was that you seem extremely lacking in reading comprehension. Youre arguing with me over things I never said. Theres millions of links on the internet. So far you havent given me a reason to believe yours is credible.  For all I know you misread and misunderstood it like you did my posts.

You may be done but I am not. I dont care what you believed in at first. That has nothing to do with the point. You claimed that a fish still existing when everyone thought it was extinct meant there was no such thing as evolution. Thats a pretty stupid position to take seeing as there are thousands of animals that prove evolution occurs. If your reading comprehension was better you could simply read my posts without asking for clarification. There is no need to explain the fact that thousands of animal prove evolution. Its self explanatory.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
Click to expand...

I didnt know it was possible to be a true scientist without a degree.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
Click to expand...


"did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"

Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
Click to expand...

400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
Click to expand...

yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,


----------



## G.T.

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
Click to expand...

I guess on some weird planet...

"earn" and "based on his work" are complete opposites lolllll

this sites hilarious


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
Click to expand...



how do you know one didnt???


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> thats the argument you use when you are losing the debate,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know it was possible to be a true scientist without a degree.
Click to expand...



the problem might be you,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
Click to expand...

Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know one didnt???
Click to expand...

Preponderance of evidence. Not one single fossil or bone of a dinosaur has showed up that is younger than 400 million years.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when does a degree make you a scientist???
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
Click to expand...

why did you change it to expert???

we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know one didnt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preponderance of evidence. Not one single fossil or bone of a dinosaur has showed up that is younger than 400 million years.
Click to expand...

who proved that we are 400 million yrs old???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot...not having a degree makes you, generally, not a scientist. Yoi have the graap of logic of a 4 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
Click to expand...


Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know one didnt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preponderance of evidence. Not one single fossil or bone of a dinosaur has showed up that is younger than 400 million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who proved that we are 400 million yrs old???
Click to expand...

Who told you humans were 400 million years old? At the most homo sapiens is about 600k years old.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if a person does scientific research for a living without a degree  they are not a scientist???
> 
> did you know albert einstein didnt earn a degree,,,they were given to him based on his work??
> 
> or bill nye only has a degree in engineering and not in biology,,,but he thinks he  know the difference between a boy and a girl and people believe him???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
Click to expand...

and your source for that is who???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "did you know albert einstein *didnt earn a degree*,,,*they were given to him based on his work*??"
> 
> Did you think that sentence through before you posted it?
> 
> 
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your source for that is who???
Click to expand...

a dictionary.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know one didnt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preponderance of evidence. Not one single fossil or bone of a dinosaur has showed up that is younger than 400 million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who proved that we are 400 million yrs old???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you humans were 400 million years old? At the most homo sapiens is about 600k years old.
Click to expand...



so far its only been you,,,well you implied it,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know one didnt???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preponderance of evidence. Not one single fossil or bone of a dinosaur has showed up that is younger than 400 million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who proved that we are 400 million yrs old???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you humans were 400 million years old? At the most homo sapiens is about 600k years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so far its only been you,,,well you implied it,,,
Click to expand...

Dont blame it on me. Blame it on your inability to read. No where did even come close to saying humans were 400 million years old.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I thought enough to know he was a scientist before he got his degrees,,,a piece of paper doesnt define what a person is, what they do does that,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your source for that is who???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dictionary.
Click to expand...

why did your edited definition leave out one very important word???

sci·en·tist
/ˈsīəntəst/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_

a person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the natural or physical sciences.
"a research scientist"
synonyms: researcher, technologist; 
_informal_boffin


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the paper does define him as a scientist as being a scientist depends on other people validating your expertise.  You cant just call yourself an expert. People have to recognize it right?
> 
> 
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your source for that is who???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did your edited definition leave out one very important word???
> 
> sci·en·tist
> /ˈsīəntəst/
> Learn to pronounce
> _noun_
> 
> a person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the natural or physical sciences.
> "a research scientist"
> synonyms: researcher, technologist;
> _informal_boffin
Click to expand...

My definition wasnt edited it was summarized from what I remember reading.  So you think if someone takes a class in science that makes them a scientist?  Would you trust their findings if they studied science for 2 hours?  By that definition anyone that reads a page of a science book is a scientist.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> why did you change it to expert???
> 
> we are talking about scientist,,,there are bad scientists, and that doesnt mean they arent one,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your source for that is who???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did your edited definition leave out one very important word???
> 
> sci·en·tist
> /ˈsīəntəst/
> Learn to pronounce
> _noun_
> 
> a person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the natural or physical sciences.
> "a research scientist"
> synonyms: researcher, technologist;
> _informal_boffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My definition wasnt edited it was summarized from what I remember reading.  So you think if someone takes a class in science that makes them a scientist?  Would you trust their findings if they studied science for 2 hours?
Click to expand...


its the definition that says that not me,,,
and as I pointed out there are bad ones just like there are good ones,,thats why facts and provable science should always be the defining factor,,,

not a piece of paper you paid someone to give you,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the definition of a scientist is someone that is recognized as having an *expert*ise in one of the sciences.
> 
> 
> 
> and your source for that is who???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did your edited definition leave out one very important word???
> 
> sci·en·tist
> /ˈsīəntəst/
> Learn to pronounce
> _noun_
> 
> a person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the natural or physical sciences.
> "a research scientist"
> synonyms: researcher, technologist;
> _informal_boffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My definition wasnt edited it was summarized from what I remember reading.  So you think if someone takes a class in science that makes them a scientist?  Would you trust their findings if they studied science for 2 hours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the definition that says that not me,,,
> and as I pointed out there are bad ones just like there are good ones,,thats why facts and provable science should always be the defining factor,,,
> 
> not a piece of paper you paid someone to give you,,,
Click to expand...

You brought up the point that I left out a word and now that you dont like what the word implies you are going to disregard my question?  It says *studying*.  Doesnt specify how long. Are you willing to run with that definition or one that actually makes sense like the one I gave you?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your source for that is who???
> 
> 
> 
> a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did your edited definition leave out one very important word???
> 
> sci·en·tist
> /ˈsīəntəst/
> Learn to pronounce
> _noun_
> 
> a person who is studying or has expert knowledge of one or more of the natural or physical sciences.
> "a research scientist"
> synonyms: researcher, technologist;
> _informal_boffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My definition wasnt edited it was summarized from what I remember reading.  So you think if someone takes a class in science that makes them a scientist?  Would you trust their findings if they studied science for 2 hours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its the definition that says that not me,,,
> and as I pointed out there are bad ones just like there are good ones,,thats why facts and provable science should always be the defining factor,,,
> 
> not a piece of paper you paid someone to give you,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up the point that I left out a word and now that you dont like what the word implies you are going to disregard my question?  It says *studying*.  Doesnt specify how long. Are you willing to run with that definition or one that actually makes sense like the one I gave you?
Click to expand...



sorry but thats what it says,,,,

face it youre just wrong ,,,


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
Click to expand...



Animal bones have not been dug up that are less than 400 million years old?   It may be true for the dinosaur bones that we are familiar with,  the typical ones AKA Jurassic park material, but perhaps there was some other sort of creature in between that period that just hasn't been found yet.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
Click to expand...



Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Animal bones have not been dug up that are less than 400 million years old?   It may be true for the dinosaur bones that we are familiar with,  the typical ones AKA Jurassic park material, but perhaps there was some other sort of creature in between that period that just hasn't been found yet.
Click to expand...

Now I agree thats probable. The only problem is was it a dinosaur or not?  What we know of as dinosaurs died out hundreds of millions of years before homo sapiens arose in Africa.  There were other mammals around but we werent one of them when dinosaurs existed.  Now I have noticed a particular instinct humans have that I cant account for. Our bodies instinctively react with fear at anything above our heads. Why?  Genetic memory of a winged dinosaur or giant bird?


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stories of dragons and giant serpents are probably as old as mankind itself, I suppose it is possible there may have been a few of these reptiles still around as human society was developing. I don't see why people would think that a complete impossibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million years is an awful long time. Dont you think at least one fossil would have showed up that was after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Animal bones have not been dug up that are less than 400 million years old?   It may be true for the dinosaur bones that we are familiar with,  the typical ones AKA Jurassic park material, but perhaps there was some other sort of creature in between that period that just hasn't been found yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I agree thats probable. The only problem is was it a dinosaur or not?  What we know of as dinosaurs died out hundreds of millions of years before homo sapiens arose in Africa.  There were other mammals around but we werent one of them when dinosaurs existed.  Now I have noticed a particular instinct humans have that I cant account for. Our bodies instinctively react with fear at anything above our heads. Why?  Genetic memory of a winged dinosaur or giant bird?
Click to expand...



Now that you mention it, I've had that sensation as well. Who knows? maybe something to that. And also, I feel there is much more unknown than is known even Though we may think our discoveries are so extensive. it's really a big world out there and it seems that every so often something new is still discovered. Even today they have some type of small gliding lizard called the Draco lizard. Not very big but in a hotter world with denser vegitation there could have been a larger version even something poisonous which may have lead to a myth of a fire breathing dragon.  Well, still its all conjecture but it doesn't hurt to take a look at clues in human anthropology. sometimes you discover things while your looking for something entirely different


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it can be formed that way, but the moving tectonic plates of the earth crash into each other to form mountains and bend the rocks.That's also how we get earthquakes. And sea fossils in layers on top of mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.
Click to expand...

It’s a concrete table, not made out of rock.


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and explain how plate tectonics bend rocks.  It causes rocks and the earth to break in an earthquake.  Like I said the bend is caused by molten rocks (magma) as the mountains rise up or sedimentary layers hardening by a chemical reaction with water.  Sounds like you got another fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a concrete table, not made out of rock.
Click to expand...


Stop being ignorant.  It's an example of a gorgeous bent rock table.  What I am getting at is the science.  The forming of rock is via chemical bonding of the molecules in the sediment.  It is similar to how concrete is cured under water through hydration.  In the anhydrous (without water) state, four main types of minerals are normally present: alite, belite, aluminate (C3A), and a ferrite phase (C4AF).  The reaction with water is called "hydration".  It involves many different reactions, often occurring at the same time.  As the reactions proceed, the products of the hydration process gradually _bond_ together the individual sand and gravel particles, and other components of the concrete, to form a solid mass.  We see this molecule bonding of the hydration process is best when it is rapid and when we keep the water there.  That's what the man in the vid did.  Thus, you do not want millions of years, but a day or days.  The bending of rock isn't the norm for sedimentary layers, but it does happen.  Sedimentary layers are relatively flat.  That's why it's a big deal when we see it and how beautiful it is.  Once you understand the science behind it, then we can take it elsewhere and on to bigger and better things.


If you want an example of ignorant, try this.  This guy is a comedian.


----------



## Tresha91203

They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.

Dinosaur Tracks


----------



## progressive hunter

Tresha91203 said:


> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks


good catch,,,

but prepare yourself for the beating you will get from evos calling you a crazy person for believing it,,,

they hate it when evidence comes up proving them wrong


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tresha91203 said:


> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.


False.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...

thanks for adding so much info to back that up false claim,,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for adding so much info to back that up false claim,,,,
Click to expand...

Just as much as was presented to support it. Duh, idiot.


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for adding so much info to back that up false claim,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as much as was presented to support it. Duh, idiot.
Click to expand...



if that were only true,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Tresha91203 said:


> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks


----------



## Asclepias

Tresha91203 said:


> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks


FYI,

I got a warning when I clicked on your link.


----------



## Asclepias

Tresha91203 said:


> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks


It was not true.  Read this.

FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN


----------



## james bond

I'm going assume Taz 's head exploded from having to use his pea brain, so will move on to larger things.  Once we know how rocks are formed through chemistry, bonding due to curing or the hydration process, and rapid hardening we take what we know and apply it to larger objects.  I realize that in humans' case, we can only use synthetic rock because we aren't God who can move sediment and enough water to where he wants.  However, the process is the same.  If one does not do the hydration correctly, then one gets cracks and the bonding isn't complete.  We want to cure rapidly and mold the synthetic rock to bend, curve, twist into whatever shape we design it for when it is sedimentary materials and can absorb water.


Next, is using the process we just learned and using Portland cement to build roads, highways, and other large transportation projects.  I think you may know where I am going with this and that these roads twist and turn and are curved.  They get a lot pressure applied to them by millions of cars traveling on them over the years.


Anyway, here are the different forces that affect the concrete.  You notice that the concrete can be made flexible, but does break under different type of pressure.  Thus, it cannot be _bent_ once it has hardened.  This is the same for sedimentary layer rock.


Now, if you want to see a Bill Nye type explain how his science works, then look at this video .  This fits what Taz types have been brought up on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

james bond said:


> I'm going assume Taz 's head exploded from having to use his pea brain, so will move on to larger things.  Once we know how rocks are formed through chemistry, bonding due to curing or the hydration process, and rapid hardening we take what we know and apply it to larger objects.  I realize that in humans' case, we can only use synthetic rock because we aren't God who can move sediment and enough water to where he wants.  However, the process is the same.  If one does not do the hydration correctly, then one gets cracks and the bonding isn't complete.  We want to cure rapidly and mold the synthetic rock to bend, curve, twist into whatever shape we design it for when it is sedimentary materials and can absorb water.
> 
> 
> Next, is using the process we just learned and using Portland cement to build roads, highways, and other large transportation projects.  I think you may know where I am going with this and that these roads twist and turn and are curved.  They get a lot pressure applied to them by millions of cars traveling on them over the years.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the different forces that affect the concrete.  You notice that the concrete can be made flexible, but does break under different type of pressure.  Thus, it cannot be _bent_ once it has hardened.  This is the same for sedimentary layer rock.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to see a Bill Nye type explain how his science works, then look at this video .  This fits what Taz types have been brought up on.


A truly ,embarrasingly stupid comparison on every level.


----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going assume Taz 's head exploded from having to use his pea brain, so will move on to larger things.  Once we know how rocks are formed through chemistry, bonding due to curing or the hydration process, and rapid hardening we take what we know and apply it to larger objects.  I realize that in humans' case, we can only use synthetic rock because we aren't God who can move sediment and enough water to where he wants.  However, the process is the same.  If one does not do the hydration correctly, then one gets cracks and the bonding isn't complete.  We want to cure rapidly and mold the synthetic rock to bend, curve, twist into whatever shape we design it for when it is sedimentary materials and can absorb water.
> 
> 
> Next, is using the process we just learned and using Portland cement to build roads, highways, and other large transportation projects.  I think you may know where I am going with this and that these roads twist and turn and are curved.  They get a lot pressure applied to them by millions of cars traveling on them over the years.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the different forces that affect the concrete.  You notice that the concrete can be made flexible, but does break under different type of pressure.  Thus, it cannot be _bent_ once it has hardened.  This is the same for sedimentary layer rock.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to see a Bill Nye type explain how his science works, then look at this video .  This fits what Taz types have been brought up on.
> 
> 
> 
> A truly ,embarrasingly stupid comparison on every level.
Click to expand...


You're talking about that Bill Nye clone that evos believe.  How many times have we heard rocks bend over millions of years under pressure?  Your hero Bill Nye believes rocks are made this way .


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going assume Taz 's head exploded from having to use his pea brain, so will move on to larger things.  Once we know how rocks are formed through chemistry, bonding due to curing or the hydration process, and rapid hardening we take what we know and apply it to larger objects.  I realize that in humans' case, we can only use synthetic rock because we aren't God who can move sediment and enough water to where he wants.  However, the process is the same.  If one does not do the hydration correctly, then one gets cracks and the bonding isn't complete.  We want to cure rapidly and mold the synthetic rock to bend, curve, twist into whatever shape we design it for when it is sedimentary materials and can absorb water.
> 
> 
> Next, is using the process we just learned and using Portland cement to build roads, highways, and other large transportation projects.  I think you may know where I am going with this and that these roads twist and turn and are curved.  They get a lot pressure applied to them by millions of cars traveling on them over the years.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the different forces that affect the concrete.  You notice that the concrete can be made flexible, but does break under different type of pressure.  Thus, it cannot be _bent_ once it has hardened.  This is the same for sedimentary layer rock.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to see a Bill Nye type explain how his science works, then look at this video .  This fits what Taz types have been brought up on.
> 
> 
> 
> A truly ,embarrasingly stupid comparison on every level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking about that Bill Nye clone that evos believe.  How many times have we heard rocks bend over millions of years under pressure?  Your hero Bill Nye believes rocks are made this way .
Click to expand...


It’s actually funny to see the results of your cutting / pasting / plagiarizing of various sources and then assembling that into a disjointed, incoherent mess.


----------



## james bond

You really have to ask yourself why secular scientists do not admit that fossilization in sedimentary layers happens rapidly.  We find fossils in the sedimentary layers at Mt. St. Helens volcano explosion and it's still tens of years old.  It just means that's where the poor creature died as I, and creation scientists, have been saying.. It does not mean our geology is millions of years old.  Today, Mt. St. Helens is _forbidden_ science because it goes against evolution and millions and billions of years old geology.  The Earth being shaped by catastrophism and Noah's global flood is true.  The Earth isn't billions of years old.  This is all evidence for God, but atheist scientists still cling to their fairy tales and worldview.  After all, no one can observe millions and billions of years.  Thus, I think the atheist scientists will be punished the most severe in the next life.  Only pain and suffering can change their minds.  Don't be one of these people!  Have an open mind, a little faith in God, and he will reveal a new world to you.  You'll see dinosaurs in a new "light."  Guaranteed.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> You really have to ask yourself why secular scientists do not admit that fossilization in sedimentary layers happens rapidly.  We find fossils in the sedimentary layers at Mt. St. Helens volcano explosion and it's still tens of years old.  It just means that's where the poor creature died as I, and creation scientists, have been saying.. It does not mean our geology is millions of years old.  Today, Mt. St. Helens is _forbidden_ science because it goes against evolution and millions and billions of years old geology.  The Earth being shaped by catastrophism and Noah's global flood is true.  The Earth isn't billions of years old.  This is all evidence for God, but atheist scientists still cling to their fairy tales and worldview.  After all, no one can observe millions and billions of years.  Thus, I think the atheist scientists will be punished the most severe in the next life.  Only pain and suffering can change their minds.  Don't be one of these people!  Have an open mind, a little faith in God, and he will reveal a new world to you.  You'll see dinosaurs in a new "light."  Guaranteed.



Acually, you really have to ask yourself why anyone would take seriously YouTube vidos by ID'iot creationist hacks.


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266683
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not what real scientists say. You have no degree, so stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a concrete table, not made out of rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being ignorant.  It's an example of a gorgeous bent rock table.  What I am getting at is the science.  The forming of rock is via chemical bonding of the molecules in the sediment.  It is similar to how concrete is cured under water through hydration.  In the anhydrous (without water) state, four main types of minerals are normally present: alite, belite, aluminate (C3A), and a ferrite phase (C4AF).  The reaction with water is called "hydration".  It involves many different reactions, often occurring at the same time.  As the reactions proceed, the products of the hydration process gradually _bond_ together the individual sand and gravel particles, and other components of the concrete, to form a solid mass.  We see this molecule bonding of the hydration process is best when it is rapid and when we keep the water there.  That's what the man in the vid did.  Thus, you do not want millions of years, but a day or days.  The bending of rock isn't the norm for sedimentary layers, but it does happen.  Sedimentary layers are relatively flat.  That's why it's a big deal when we see it and how beautiful it is.  Once you understand the science behind it, then we can take it elsewhere and on to bigger and better things.
> 
> 
> If you want an example of ignorant, try this.  This guy is a comedian.
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to what you claim? I'd be interested to read what real scientists say about this.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
Click to expand...

it worked fine for me,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
Click to expand...



your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,

it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> You really have to ask yourself why secular scientists do not admit that fossilization in sedimentary layers happens rapidly.  We find fossils in the sedimentary layers at Mt. St. Helens volcano explosion and it's still tens of years old.  It just means that's where the poor creature died as I, and creation scientists, have been saying.. It does not mean our geology is millions of years old.  Today, Mt. St. Helens is _forbidden_ science because it goes against evolution and millions and billions of years old geology.  The Earth being shaped by catastrophism and Noah's global flood is true.  The Earth isn't billions of years old.  This is all evidence for God, but atheist scientists still cling to their fairy tales and worldview.  After all, no one can observe millions and billions of years.  Thus, I think the atheist scientists will be punished the most severe in the next life.  Only pain and suffering can change their minds.  Don't be one of these people!  Have an open mind, a little faith in God, and he will reveal a new world to you.  You'll see dinosaurs in a new "light."  Guaranteed.



Encyclopedia of American Loons: #476: Carl Baugh

Carl Edward Baugh is a young earth creationist who is most infamous for claiming to have “discovered human alongside dinosaur footprints near the Paluxy River in Texas”. Yes, Baugh is the big promoter of the infamous (fake) Paluxy footprints, and he still believes they’re genuine.

Apart from that he is familiar as a national television host who purports to present “science” supporting creationism on the program _Creation in the 21st Century_ (Trinity Broadcasting Network). Pure pseudoscience, of course, and Baugh’s mistakes (which are plentiful) aren’t always honest mistakes. His educational credentials are … somewhat shaky as well – even his theology degree seems to be an honorary degree from an unaccredited institution, his “Ph.D”s are perhaps even more ramshackle than Kent Hovind’s, and the institutions (if possible) perhaps even shadier.

In 1984 Baugh instigated the Creation Evidence Museum, a forerunner for Answer in Genesis’s Creation Museum in Kentucky (nicely reviewed here), in a double-wide trailer in Glen Rose near Dinosaur Valley State Park, to promote creationism (he has later updated the architecture; there is a hilarious account of a visit here). All the exhibits are junk, of course, and pride of place goes to the forgeries – the most famous being the Paluxy footprints (also here), though other forgeries have been identified as well, such as purported dinosaur claws that turned out to be crocodile teeth. Now, just to emphasize; Baugh actually really does make fake fossils and present the fakes as the real deal. As for the mantracks, when scientists attempted to investigate his claims he couldn’t even get the story about their discovery straight, and it has been reported that when Baugh bought his Moab skeleton (oh, yes – he’s got those as well) he knew that the bones had already been dated at 200–300 years. Didn’t prevent Baugh from claiming that the bones were found in Cretaceous deposits (guess Jesus looked another way when he made that claim). And then there is the Ordovicean hammer (or “London Hammer”), and this footprint.

Among an assortment of other claims, Baugh has also argued that “hexagonal water”, called “Creation water”, is capable of healing. Sort of to close the circle of lunacy, I guess.

Even archcreationist loonie Ken Ham has been critical of Baugh’s footprints, but Kenneth Copeland appears to be a fan – as is the National Council on Bible Curriculum in Public Schools, an organization lobbying for getting creationism into education, which is more worrisome than Copeland’s endorsement since the organization seems to be somewhat successful.


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
Click to expand...


There is scientific proof they are not human. You have not disproved that disproof.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
Click to expand...

I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
Click to expand...

If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.
Click to expand...



so you lied,,,

figures,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
Click to expand...



not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,

so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???


the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you lied,,,
> 
> figures,,,
Click to expand...

No dummy I didnt lie. I even posted a pic of the warning.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
Click to expand...

Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.  Even that crackpot John Morrison has admitted those arent human footprints.  Isnt he one of your leaders?

Tracking Those Incredible Creationists—The Trail Goes On


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you lied,,,
> 
> figures,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy I didnt lie. I even posted a pic of the warning.
> 
> View attachment 266900
Click to expand...



so you did try to go to the page,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They found human and dinosaur footprints together a few years ago and determined they had to be left about the same time.  What we know of our world changes with new evidence. I'm no expert, not even really interested in it much but I thought this was cool.
> 
> Dinosaur Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
Click to expand...



no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> I got a warning when I clicked on your link.
> 
> View attachment 266795
> 
> 
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you lied,,,
> 
> figures,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy I didnt lie. I even posted a pic of the warning.
> 
> View attachment 266900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you did try to go to the page,,,
Click to expand...

No dummy. If my system tells me a site is risky I dont go.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
Click to expand...

Your source has no scientific proof.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it worked fine for me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it did. It would have worked for me too but I was smart enough not to go to the page since it was categorized as a risky site.  I never said it didnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you lied,,,
> 
> figures,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy I didnt lie. I even posted a pic of the warning.
> 
> View attachment 266900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you did try to go to the page,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. If my system tells me a site is risky I dont go.
Click to expand...

but you tried,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
Click to expand...



youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,


maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
Click to expand...

I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
Click to expand...



so RC dating is not scientific???
and the testing done on compression was not scientific???

its obvious you are lying,,,


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not true.  Read this.
> 
> FOSSILS OF 'MAN TRACKS' SHOWN TO BE DINOSAURIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
Click to expand...


,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Hollie said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your article gives no scientific proof they are not human,,,
> 
> it amounts to nothing but a hit piece,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,
Click to expand...



just so you know sweety I have you on ignore and only rarely  get your post 

so rant all you want


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just so you know sweety I have you on ignore and only rarely  get your post
> 
> so rant all you want
Click to expand...


I’m glad you acknowledged you’re a coward.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
Click to expand...

No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. You keep believing those are human footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just so you know sweety I have you on ignore and only rarely  get your post
> 
> so rant all you want
Click to expand...

Why do you put people on ignore?  I am seeing youre a "head in the sand" type of person.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
Click to expand...

none were proven to be dino tracks,,,its an opinion,,,

but you can see by looking at them they are human


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only does the writer not have a degree but has never studied or done  research in the field,,,
> 
> so under your criteria why do you use him as a source???
> 
> 
> the source I used has over 30 yrs in the field
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just so you know sweety I have you on ignore and only rarely  get your post
> 
> so rant all you want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you put people on ignore?  I am seeing youre a "head in the sand" type of person.
Click to expand...



shes just a dumb kunt that rants incoherently,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
Click to expand...



show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none were proven to be dino tracks,,,its an opinion,,,
> 
> but you can see by looking at them they are human
Click to expand...


*"but you can see by looking at them they are human"
*
Thats not very scientific and exactly why we know its just creationist babble. Thanks for exposing your premise. Get a trainer if your going to try and debate


----------



## progressive hunter

then 


Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none were proven to be dino tracks,,,its an opinion,,,
> 
> but you can see by looking at them they are human
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"but you can see by looking at them they are human"
> *
> Thats not very scientific and exactly why we know its just creationist babble. Thanks for exposing your premise. Get a trainer if your going to try and debate
Click to expand...



then show me a dino that has a human foot,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has no scientific proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
Click to expand...

Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre either an ignorant fool or a bold faced liar,,,
> 
> 
> maybe you should check his research and testing he did on it before you shoot off your mouth,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
Click to expand...



I already did,,,


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it  hasnt,,,all they do is personal attacks and no science proof,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ,,,There’s an entire section of the forum dedicated to you folks and your lurid conspiracy theories,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> just so you know sweety I have you on ignore and only rarely  get your post
> 
> so rant all you want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you put people on ignore?  I am seeing youre a "head in the sand" type of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> shes just a dumb kunt that rants incoherently,,,
Click to expand...


Actually, I’ve repeatedly refuted your pointless attempt at a coherent argument so you’re left to hurl insults. 

Pretty typical for the religious extremists.


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
Click to expand...


Cutting and pasting from ID’iot creationist websites is a fool’s errand.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. It was not scientific. Science is objective. He set out to prove the prints were human. Thats not scientific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
Click to expand...


Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.

Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy

*"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so RC dating is not scientific???
> and the testing done on compression was not scientific???
> 
> its obvious you are lying,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
Click to expand...





still doesnt mean they are right,,,

they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
Click to expand...


Have you considered it would be in good form to add something relevant to the topic?


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy. He stated they were human prints when they have been proven to be dinosaur prints. He can date all he wants but he is dating dino prints not human prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
Click to expand...

Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me a dino that has a human foot and we can talk,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
Click to expand...

how would you know what I know,,,

and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a human footprint that is the same age as a dino footprint and we can talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
Click to expand...

They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
Click to expand...

who said they were giants???

there are people today with feet that big,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even your fellow crack pots disagree with your absurd claim.  You lose again.
> 
> Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy
> 
> *"A few individuals such as Carl Baugh, Don Patton, and Ian Juby, continue to promote the Paluxy "man tracks" or alleged human tracks in Mesozoic or Paleozoic from other localities, but such claims are not considered credible by either mainstream scientists or major creationist groups. When examined thoroughly and carefully, the Paluxy tracks not only provide no positive evidence for young-earth creationism, but are found to be among many other lines of geologic evidence which indicate that the earth has had a long and complex history."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
Click to expand...


*"who said they were giants"*

Your fellow wackos said it.

Paluxy Dinosaur/"Man Track" controversy

"For many years claims were made by strict, "young-earth" creationists that human footprints or "giant man tracks" occur alongside fossilized dinosaur tracks in the limestone beds of the Paluxy River, near Glen Rose Texas."


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
Click to expand...

prove it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> still doesnt mean they are right,,,
> 
> they probably dont know the difference between a boy and a girl,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
Click to expand...



and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,


----------



## james bond

Taz said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266683 Haha.  You lost again.  You cannot backup your claim.  It is because you use _fake_ science.
> 
> Let's review.  You provided a link for dinosaurs and how they determine its age using how stuff works wiki web page.  That isn't very scientific, but it will do for a forum.  You could not explain in your own words, so I used that to my advantage.  I have the research of soft tissue and blood cell evidence from the fossils.  Second, there is the research of radiocarbon dating done on it.  I shows thousands of years and not millions.  All of the findings should be kept since we do not know what the C-14 rates were in the past.  Secular scientists assume it was the same.  Thus, the radiometric dating, including radiocarbon dating, could be off.  This is valid science.
> 
> Moreover, we have the evidence of sedimentary layers forming with the Mt. St. Helens EQ.  We know those are tens of years old, but radiometric dating provides about 350,000 years.  Thus, radiometric dating isn't as accurate as we think because the conditions could have been different in the past, there was contamination in the sample, or our assumptions are wrong.  No on actually knows what the ratio of parent-daughter isotopes were in the past.  It's a best guess.
> 
> Finally, we have the bent rocks evidence.  We can actually see that as it happened with Mt. St. Helens.
> 
> This is all evidence that backs up Noah's Flood and catastrophism.  Bent rocks only happen when rock is molten or when sedimentary layers cause a chemical reaction with water to harden the sediment.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a concrete table, not made out of rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being ignorant.  It's an example of a gorgeous bent rock table.  What I am getting at is the science.  The forming of rock is via chemical bonding of the molecules in the sediment.  It is similar to how concrete is cured under water through hydration.  In the anhydrous (without water) state, four main types of minerals are normally present: alite, belite, aluminate (C3A), and a ferrite phase (C4AF).  The reaction with water is called "hydration".  It involves many different reactions, often occurring at the same time.  As the reactions proceed, the products of the hydration process gradually _bond_ together the individual sand and gravel particles, and other components of the concrete, to form a solid mass.  We see this molecule bonding of the hydration process is best when it is rapid and when we keep the water there.  That's what the man in the vid did.  Thus, you do not want millions of years, but a day or days.  The bending of rock isn't the norm for sedimentary layers, but it does happen.  Sedimentary layers are relatively flat.  That's why it's a big deal when we see it and how beautiful it is.  Once you understand the science behind it, then we can take it elsewhere and on to bigger and better things.
> 
> 
> If you want an example of ignorant, try this.  This guy is a comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link to what you claim? I'd be interested to read what real scientists say about this.
Click to expand...



Sure, I do but your brain is wired to believe in Bill Nye and his clones.  The reason I went through all this trouble is to show you and others here that just by using science, we can demonstrate that rocks do not bend once they are hardened and that it is a chemical process that occurs rapidly.  Also, sedimentary layers and fossils form rapidly.  You do not want millions of years.  Anyway, here are some of the things humans have done with their synthetic rock.  People would complain mightily if it took millions of years to build lol.  There are also other materials they made like asphalt as concrete does not _bond_ well once hardened.  Each have their own uses. We also use this rock in our skyscrapers, buildings, and housing.   Maybe you'll think about what I said the next time you drive to work and find you are driving on a bent rock road.

You should also find that with this basic science, you can find a lot more in regards to this.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove it,,,
Click to expand...

Already did


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you dont know the difference between a dino print and a gigantic human one.
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
Click to expand...

Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what I know,,,
> 
> and face it,, they have to say theyre not real because it would upend everything they believe and taught and make them look like nutjobs for saying we all came from a rock,,,
> 
> 
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
Click to expand...



your the one that brought up giants not me,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They? Even the wack job creationists say its not a human footprint. Youre just one of the retards left still hanging onto the theory that giant humans lived with dinosaurs.
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
Click to expand...

So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said they were giants???
> 
> there are people today with feet that big,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
Click to expand...

I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,

but what is todays standard???

we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller

or are you talking about the jolly green giant???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"who said they were giants"*
> 
> Your fellow wackos said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
Click to expand...


"that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"

Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
Click to expand...

interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
Click to expand...

Troll intentionally saying false shit for attention....


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about giant legends or do you have some actual proof that Homo Sapiens was ever "large" by todays standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
Click to expand...

Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> your the one that brought up giants not me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
Click to expand...

its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont have any proof and now your trying to deflect after you made the claim there is proof of large humans living in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
Click to expand...

I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.

*"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the footprints in texas and that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,
> 
> but what is todays standard???
> 
> we range several feet of difference,,,there are 4 ft people and 7 foot people,,,and some taller
> 
> or are you talking about the jolly green giant???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.
> 
> *"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*
Click to expand...

In AD 235 the army and the Senate proclaimed him Emperor of Rome. Ancient Roman writers claimed that *Maximinus Thrax* stood over 8 feet *tall*. His sandals were said to be twice the size of regular army issue. He wore his wife's bracelet as a thumb ring.Nov 6, 2013
*A Giant Roman Emperor: Maximinus - Wonders & Marvels*

www.wondersandmarvels.com/2013/11/a-giant-roman-emperor-maximinus.html


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "that there are people alive today with feet that big and bigger,,,"
> 
> Lets run with that. The first problem is that if these were large footprints of humans back when dinos lived why havent the remains of these humans ever been found?  The second problem is that the environment wouldnt have allowed for humans to be that big. If they lived with dinosaurs then they would have been small like all the other mammals. This is reflected in todays world as well. You ever visit a historical site and wonder how people ever fit in the rooms?  Humans have been growing larger as the years pass. The average height has gone up. Nothing about your claim makes any logical sense.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.
> 
> *"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In AD 235 the army and the Senate proclaimed him Emperor of Rome. Ancient Roman writers claimed that *Maximinus Thrax* stood over 8 feet *tall*. His sandals were said to be twice the size of regular army issue. He wore his wife's bracelet as a thumb ring.Nov 6, 2013
> *A Giant Roman Emperor: Maximinus - Wonders & Marvels*
> 
> www.wondersandmarvels.com/2013/11/a-giant-roman-emperor-maximinus.html
Click to expand...

Thats not a fact. its a legend.  I asked for facts. Just one skeleton please. Besides he didnt live with dinosaurs.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting opinion,,,to bad the facts say different,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.
> 
> *"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In AD 235 the army and the Senate proclaimed him Emperor of Rome. Ancient Roman writers claimed that *Maximinus Thrax* stood over 8 feet *tall*. His sandals were said to be twice the size of regular army issue. He wore his wife's bracelet as a thumb ring.Nov 6, 2013
> *A Giant Roman Emperor: Maximinus - Wonders & Marvels*
> 
> www.wondersandmarvels.com/2013/11/a-giant-roman-emperor-maximinus.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a fact. its a legend.  I asked for facts. Just one skeleton please. Besides he didnt live with dinosaurs.
Click to expand...

I dont see where it is just legend,,,

and how do you know he didnt,,,were you there???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the facts....I wont hold my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.
> 
> *"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In AD 235 the army and the Senate proclaimed him Emperor of Rome. Ancient Roman writers claimed that *Maximinus Thrax* stood over 8 feet *tall*. His sandals were said to be twice the size of regular army issue. He wore his wife's bracelet as a thumb ring.Nov 6, 2013
> *A Giant Roman Emperor: Maximinus - Wonders & Marvels*
> 
> www.wondersandmarvels.com/2013/11/a-giant-roman-emperor-maximinus.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a fact. its a legend.  I asked for facts. Just one skeleton please. Besides he didnt live with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where it is just legend,,,
> 
> and how do you know he didnt,,,were you there???
Click to expand...

I know you dont see. Thats the problem. You are gullible and believe things people write just because.

I know because there were no dinosaurs existing when he was alive. They had died out millions of years before that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its your claim,,,show me yours and I will show you mine
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted my facts. You have yet to post yours and no its your wacko claim we are discussing. Prove large humans lived in the past like you claimed.
> 
> *"and there is proof of large humans living in past times,,,"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In AD 235 the army and the Senate proclaimed him Emperor of Rome. Ancient Roman writers claimed that *Maximinus Thrax* stood over 8 feet *tall*. His sandals were said to be twice the size of regular army issue. He wore his wife's bracelet as a thumb ring.Nov 6, 2013
> *A Giant Roman Emperor: Maximinus - Wonders & Marvels*
> 
> www.wondersandmarvels.com/2013/11/a-giant-roman-emperor-maximinus.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a fact. its a legend.  I asked for facts. Just one skeleton please. Besides he didnt live with dinosaurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see where it is just legend,,,
> 
> and how do you know he didnt,,,were you there???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you dont see. Thats the problem. You are gullible and believe things people write just because.
> 
> I know because there were no dinosaurs existing when he was alive. They had died out millions of years before that.
Click to expand...

not according to the written record,,,

and the word dinosaur didnt exist then, they had other words for them,,,


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit. Even that crackpot John Morrison has admitted those arent human footprints. Isnt he one of your leaders?
> 
> Tracking Those Incredible Creationists—The Trail Goes On



These are just straw men arguments set up by the secular/atheist scientists.  They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.  You believe in authoritarian arguments that aren't really scientific because it's all one-sided.  Once creation science is brought back into the schools, then the impact of these one-sided arguments will be lessened.

National Center for Science Education - Wikipedia


----------



## james bond

The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.

Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

james bond said:


> They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.


Haha...oh man...that right there is some seriously delusional, whiny nonsense...fuckin crybabies....


----------



## Taz

james bond said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link to back up all this fartsmoke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of my explaining, how about looking at how difficult bending rock is without breaking.  Even when it is malleable, sedimentary layers would have to form rapidly or else it would crack and break.  Part of it is the curing process.  Notice how he speeds up the curing process or else you get properties of rock that are not mixed well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a concrete table, not made out of rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being ignorant.  It's an example of a gorgeous bent rock table.  What I am getting at is the science.  The forming of rock is via chemical bonding of the molecules in the sediment.  It is similar to how concrete is cured under water through hydration.  In the anhydrous (without water) state, four main types of minerals are normally present: alite, belite, aluminate (C3A), and a ferrite phase (C4AF).  The reaction with water is called "hydration".  It involves many different reactions, often occurring at the same time.  As the reactions proceed, the products of the hydration process gradually _bond_ together the individual sand and gravel particles, and other components of the concrete, to form a solid mass.  We see this molecule bonding of the hydration process is best when it is rapid and when we keep the water there.  That's what the man in the vid did.  Thus, you do not want millions of years, but a day or days.  The bending of rock isn't the norm for sedimentary layers, but it does happen.  Sedimentary layers are relatively flat.  That's why it's a big deal when we see it and how beautiful it is.  Once you understand the science behind it, then we can take it elsewhere and on to bigger and better things.
> 
> 
> If you want an example of ignorant, try this.  This guy is a comedian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link to what you claim? I'd be interested to read what real scientists say about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I do but your brain is wired to believe in Bill Nye and his clones.  The reason I went through all this trouble is to show you and others here that just by using science, we can demonstrate that rocks do not bend once they are hardened and that it is a chemical process that occurs rapidly.  Also, sedimentary layers and fossils form rapidly.  You do not want millions of years.  Anyway, here are some of the things humans have done with their synthetic rock.  People would complain mightily if it took millions of years to build lol.  There are also other materials they made like asphalt as concrete does not _bond_ well once hardened.  Each have their own uses. We also use this rock in our skyscrapers, buildings, and housing.   Maybe you'll think about what I said the next time you drive to work and find you are driving on a bent rock road.
> 
> You should also find that with this basic science, you can find a lot more in regards to this.
Click to expand...

Got a link to all this fartsmoke?


----------



## progressive hunter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...oh man...that right there is some seriously delusional, whiny nonsense...fuckin crybabies....
Click to expand...

compared to thinking we all came from a rock its brilliant,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Did Ancient Man See Dinosaurs? These Carvings and Artifacts Say Maybe


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.
> 
> Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com


From your very own link.  You couldnt even pay for comedy like this. 

_"Human-like footprints were recently discovered in the area, too, *but on closer examination they seem to be metatarsal dinosaur footprints*."_


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The Troglocrats need to evolve.



 *


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.
> 
> Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com


Charlatans at creation.com are not a reliable source.


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Did Ancient Man See Dinosaurs? These Carvings and Artifacts Say Maybe



Such silly nonsense.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source has been soundly debunked by the scientific community. Nothing he says is legit. Even that crackpot John Morrison has admitted those arent human footprints. Isnt he one of your leaders?
> 
> Tracking Those Incredible Creationists—The Trail Goes On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just straw men arguments set up by the secular/atheist scientists.  They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.  You believe in authoritarian arguments that aren't really scientific because it's all one-sided.  Once creation science is brought back into the schools, then the impact of these one-sided arguments will be lessened.
> 
> National Center for Science Education - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


ID’iot creationist hacks have eliminated themselves from the discussion of the relevant sciences. Creation.com is just one one example of fundie zealots who have no connection to science.


----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...oh man...that right there is some seriously delusional, whiny nonsense...fuckin crybabies....
Click to expand...


Why are we being crybabies?  It's the NCSE that won't debate.  They don't want their fake science exposed.

If it is a lie, then it should not be taught in school.  Kids are learning about dinosaurs being extinct.  Rocks that get bent in millions of years.  Sedimentary layers is sand that is pounded under millions of years of pressure and become rock.  You have the same faith to believe such bullshit.

I just explained it in about three or four posts.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've systematically eliminated creation scientists, so they cannot rebut what is said on these pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...oh man...that right there is some seriously delusional, whiny nonsense...fuckin crybabies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are we being crybabies?  It's the NCSE that won't debate.  They don't want their fake science exposed.
> 
> If it is a lie, then it should not be taught in school.  Kids are learning about dinosaurs being extinct.  Rocks that get bent in millions of years.  Sedimentary layers is sand that is pounded under millions of years of pressure and become rock.  You have the same faith to believe such bullshit.
> 
> I just explained it in about three or four posts.
Click to expand...


Your plagiarized cutting and pasting from fundie charlatans doesn’t explain anything.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.
> 
> Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com
> 
> 
> 
> From your very own link.  You couldnt even pay for comedy like this.
> 
> _"Human-like footprints were recently discovered in the area, too, *but on closer examination they seem to be metatarsal dinosaur footprints*."_
Click to expand...


You're taking things out of context as usual.  creation.com agrees about Paluxy that it could be metatarsal dinosaur footprints, but haven't ruled it out being human.  Paluxy footprints haven't been kept as well because the river wasn't diverted.  creation.com does not recommend using Paluxy as evidence for human-dinosaur footprints.  Glen J. Kuban has a lot of evidence and knowledge, but I think he is a nutjobber and biased.  Nothing would convince him of human-dinosaur footprints being together.  To get the human-dinosaur prints now, one has to go outside the park to the creation museum there.  Okay, I agree that would be biased the other way.  They have the evidence of testimony from older people who lived around the area of seeing human-dinosaur footprints.

Let me ask you something.  What does Kuban, since he's the strict evolutionist, say about the dinosaur tracks and the river?  Is there a relationship?


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.
> 
> Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com
> 
> 
> 
> From your very own link.  You couldnt even pay for comedy like this.
> 
> _"Human-like footprints were recently discovered in the area, too, *but on closer examination they seem to be metatarsal dinosaur footprints*."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking things out of context as usual.  creation.com agrees about Paluxy that it could be metatarsal dinosaur footprints, but haven't ruled it out being human.  Paluxy footprints haven't been kept as well because the river wasn't diverted.  creation.com does not recommend using Paluxy as evidence for human-dinosaur footprints.  Glen J. Kuban has a lot of evidence and knowledge, but I think he is a nutjobber and biased.  Nothing would convince him of human-dinosaur footprints being together.  To get the human-dinosaur prints now, one has to go outside the park to the creation museum there.  Okay, I agree that would be biased the other way.  They have the evidence of testimony from older people who lived around the area of seeing human-dinosaur footprints.
> 
> Let me ask you something.  What does Kuban, since he's the strict evolutionist, say about the dinosaur tracks and the river?  Is there a relationship?
Click to expand...


Being an “evolutionist” has nothing to do with rejecting the religious fundamentalist notion of humans existing with dinosaurs. 

What do the religious zealots at creation.com, being strict religionists, say about humans and dinosaurs being separated by timelines of ten of millions of years?


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The human-dinosaur tracks are found around the world.  It's not just in Texas.
> 
> Human and dinosaur fossil footprints? - creation.com
> 
> 
> 
> From your very own link.  You couldnt even pay for comedy like this.
> 
> _"Human-like footprints were recently discovered in the area, too, *but on closer examination they seem to be metatarsal dinosaur footprints*."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking things out of context as usual.  creation.com agrees about Paluxy that it could be metatarsal dinosaur footprints, but haven't ruled it out being human.  Paluxy footprints haven't been kept as well because the river wasn't diverted.  creation.com does not recommend using Paluxy as evidence for human-dinosaur footprints.  Glen J. Kuban has a lot of evidence and knowledge, but I think he is a nutjobber and biased.  Nothing would convince him of human-dinosaur footprints being together.  To get the human-dinosaur prints now, one has to go outside the park to the creation museum there.  Okay, I agree that would be biased the other way.  They have the evidence of testimony from older people who lived around the area of seeing human-dinosaur footprints.
> 
> Let me ask you something.  What does Kuban, since he's the strict evolutionist, say about the dinosaur tracks and the river?  Is there a relationship?
Click to expand...

Give it a rest. The entire article you linked is proof youre a whack job that is so caught up in his beliefs that he doesnt even read the articles he links.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> Give it a rest. The entire article you linked is proof youre a whack job that is so caught up in his beliefs that he doesnt even read the articles he links.



Who's the _whack jobber_ when they end up realizing the true science of God making this Earth, universe, and everything in it, and creating hell (place for spiritually dead) before that?  We find he created the visible and invisible.  In his infinite wisdom, God saw that he has to convince every non-believer that they are wrong.  The pain and suffering in hell would do that job in the second and _true_ life.

Anyway, my point was Glen J. Kuban is a liar by omission.  The dinosaur tracks follow the Paluxy river in both directions, north-south, east-west, wherever the river goes.  The maps at the park show this.  It means the dinosaurs were following the river.  The tracks are _supposed_ to be 111 million years old based on its layer.  No evolutionist in the world would say a river kept flowing the same route for over 100 million years.  They would say it would flow the same route for thousands of years tho.


----------



## james bond

Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .


You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
Click to expand...



I thought alligators were surviving dinos??? 

and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
and those tracks are the same age,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
Click to expand...

You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs. 

Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
Click to expand...



hey thats just what I heard,,,

and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,

just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,

maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,

and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???

Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .



Well sorry, but your painfully obvious lack of education in the physical sciences and painfully obvious gullibility for the nonsense coming out of the fundie ministries gives everyone confidence in your being wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
Click to expand...

So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.

No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.

I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
Click to expand...

,,, you missed the part,,,about,,, descended from,,,right???


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
Click to expand...



so why did alligators survive and not dinos???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
Click to expand...

Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought alligators were surviving dinos???
> 
> and there is no proof humans and dinos didnt exist together,,,
> and those tracks are the same age,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
Click to expand...



and you call us crazy,,,

you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,

so if we live together today then why not back then???


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
Click to expand...

Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> 
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
Click to expand...

so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
Click to expand...

You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
Click to expand...

my dog does the same thing,,,

tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
Click to expand...

Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past 2 decades?

Siberian Discovery Suggests Almost All Dinosaurs Were Feathered


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
> 
> 
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
Click to expand...

was that through birth???

or did a dino just change one day???


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. Alligators arent dinosaurs.
> 
> Thats a double negative and a silly comment. The proof is that there are zero examples of human and dino fossils of the same age. The tracks are the same age because they were made by other dinos you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey thats just what I heard,,,
> 
> and sorry those are human and dino prints together,,,
> 
> just because you say they arent doesnt mean they arent,,,
> 
> maybe its you thats got his head in the sand,,,
> 
> and as for gators, they did live at the same time as dinos,,,the qustion is what makes a dino a dino???
> 
> Did crocodiles descend from dinosaurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what thats just what you heard. Have the intelligence to at least investigate for yourself.
> 
> No those arent dino and human prints together...just because you say they doesnt make it true.
> 
> I dont care that gators lived at the same time as dinos. They arent dinos. If you dont know what makes a dino a dino then maybe you should educate yourself before making  your wild claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so why did alligators survive and not dinos???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinos survived (somewhat) but now we call them birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you call us crazy,,,
> 
> you just proved that humans and dinos live together,,,today,,
> 
> so if we live together today then why not back then???
Click to expand...


,,,What a simpleton,,,


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birds are their closest living relatives and no I didnt prove that humans and dinos lived together. Cant you read?
> 
> 
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
Click to expand...

Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> so a T-rex gave birth to a bluejay,,,
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
Click to expand...

I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,


----------



## Yarddog

Weatherman2020 said:


> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?




There used to be a great ancient library as we all know, where information of the ages was lost forever.
It could be when it was burned that we lost a lot of these answers.

Alexandria Egypt


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
Click to expand...

How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see a Bluejay hunt down another bird?  You wouldnt ask that question if you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
Click to expand...


I see,,, you’re still promoting,,, the profoundly ignorant “rock soup”,,, nonsense they teach at your madrassah,,,


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
Click to expand...


How can I be an idiot when it is you who is to be judged as spiritually dead?  Repent.  The end is near.  ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!  ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! Your spiritually perfect body going up in flames in the lake of fire.  Pain and suffering, 24/7, for all time.

But I digress in injecting your life story haha.

First, you cannot explain why the tracks that were deemed dinosaur tracks followed up and down the Paluxy river for 111 million years.  No river flows the same for that long.  Thousands of years, but not a million.  Thus, we have a contradiction to the ToE fairy tale.  The change to rivers also contradicts the present is the key to the past theory of uniformitarianism..

Second, the creation scientists presented the evidence that a global flood formed the sedimentary layers with Guy Berthault's experiment.  They also showed that global flood and volcanoes cause sedimentary layers, bent rock, and fossils in days of time.  It doesn't take millions of years to change our geology.  I showed that humans can do the same with the building of freeways and highways.  They build concrete and asphalt (synthetic rock) cities in tens of years, not millions.

Your scientists told us the coelacanth was dead, and that it died with the dinosaurs, but it is still alive and living in the ocean.  It didn't grow legs and become a tetrapod.  Moreover, the historical evidence was presented of cultural artifacts from around the world of dinosaurs and stories and legends of humans and dinosaurs.  Ancient humans could not have correctly depicted dinosaurs if they were buried as fossils.  Instead, they saw and heard of them in the world they lived in.  It's not just the human and dinosaur tracks that were discovered around the world.





I showed that an asteroid could not have killed the dinosaurs because it was 300,000 years too early from your extinction timeline.  How can they be killed when they were not there lol.  Thus, we have a gigantic contradiction to your asteroid impact story.  It is a joke like my comic above haha.

It's your evolution story that is a full of contradictions and has been deemed to be lies.  The dinosaurs didn't become birds.  They didn't have feathers.  We do not see any feathers drawn on the historical evidence.  Thus, you believe made up stories and fake science fartsmoke of millions of years bullshit.  There is no recorded evidence.  Nobody was there.  How come you believe the invisible evidence of evolution?  ONLY A TRUE IDIIOT WOULD BELIEVE THAT HAHA!!!


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review the evidence.  Human and dino tracks are found around the world.  We continue to find dinosaurs still living.  Mountains, canyons, rivers, other massive formations, and bent rock are formed in rapid time through chemistry and not the "faith-based" erroneous belief of millions or billions of years of heat and pressure.  Humans have build massive freeway and highway structures using synthetic rock of concrete and asphalt in much, much, much less time.  Their structures have bends in it.  The dinosaur tracks at Paluxy follow the river and are claimed to be 111 million years old by evolutionists like Glen Kuban.  However, no evolutionist will claim that a river follows the same course for millions of years.  It means that it only has been a few thousand years.  There is your evidence for a young Earth and humans living with dinosaurs. .
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot. There are no dinosaurs still alive.  There are no human and dino tracks of the same age.  That invalidates your entire argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can I be an idiot when it is you who is to be judged as spiritually dead?  Repent.  The end is near.  ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!  ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! Your spiritually perfect body going up in flames in the lake of fire.  Pain and suffering, 24/7, for all time.
> 
> But I digress in injecting your life story haha.
> 
> First, you cannot explain why the tracks that were deemed dinosaur tracks followed up and down the Paluxy river for 111 million years.  No river flows the same for that long.  Thousands of years, but not a million.  Thus, we have a contradiction to the ToE fairy tale.  The change to rivers also contradicts the present is the key to the past theory of uniformitarianism..
> 
> Second, the creation scientists presented the evidence that a global flood formed the sedimentary layers with Guy Berthault's experiment.  They also showed that global flood and volcanoes cause sedimentary layers, bent rock, and fossils in days of time.  It doesn't take millions of years to change our geology.  I showed that humans can do the same with the building of freeways and highways.  They build concrete and asphalt (synthetic rock) cities in tens of years, not millions.
> 
> Your scientists told us the coelacanth was dead, and that it died with the dinosaurs, but it is still alive and living in the ocean.  It didn't grow legs and become a tetrapod.  Moreover, the historical evidence was presented of cultural artifacts from around the world of dinosaurs and stories and legends of humans and dinosaurs.  Ancient humans could not have correctly depicted dinosaurs if they were buried as fossils.  Instead, they saw and heard of them in the world they lived in.  It's not just the human and dinosaur tracks that were discovered around the world.
> 
> View attachment 267092
> 
> I showed that an asteroid could not have killed the dinosaurs because it was 300,000 years too early from your extinction timeline.  How can they be killed when they were not there lol.  Thus, we have a gigantic contradiction to your asteroid impact story.  It is a joke like my comic above haha.
> 
> It's your evolution story that is a full of contradictions and has been deemed to be lies.  The dinosaurs didn't become birds.  They didn't have feathers.  We do not see any feathers drawn on the historical evidence.  Thus, you believe made up stories and fake science fartsmoke of millions of years bullshit.  There is no recorded evidence.  Nobody was there.  How come you believe the invisible evidence of evolution?  ONLY A TRUE IDIIOT WOULD BELIEVE THAT HAHA!!!
Click to expand...


Do you think the gods really approve of you using them to make cheap threats?


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dog does the same thing,,,
> 
> tell me how they went from dinos to birds,,,cause it sounds like make believe,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
Click to expand...



you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,

and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them


----------



## Hollie

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> 
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
Click to expand...


Punctuation evolved. ID'iot creationists did not.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is a carnivorous mammal.  Evolution brought them from dinos to birds. Dinos had feathers too. Have you been under a rock for the past decade?
> 
> 
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
Click to expand...

I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that through birth???
> 
> or did a dino just change one day???
> 
> 
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
Click to expand...


Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up evolution and then report back to me what your understanding of it is. Not if you agree with it, but the process itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.
Click to expand...

Well it establishes a pattern of being taken in by snake oil salesmen and carnival barkers. Like the guy that has you actually believing that dinos and people were alive at the same time.


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have,,,and all they say is there is a common ancestor (rock soup) but nothing on how it happened ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it establishes a pattern of being taken in by snake oil salesmen and carnival barkers. Like the guy that has you actually believing that dinos and people were alive at the same time.
Click to expand...


You believe gene mutation happens over millions of years.  It happens spontaneously.

I already pointed out that rivers and the flow changes in a million years.  It may stay the same in a thousand years.  It's one hard geological fact.  It is impossible for you to have a scientific rebuttal.  That's two contradictions for your ToE.   It means YOU are the one taken in by the snake oil salesmen like fake scientist Bill Nye.


----------



## Asclepias

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How it happened?  It happens through gene mutation usually in response to some environmental change.  It takes more time than the human mind can imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it establishes a pattern of being taken in by snake oil salesmen and carnival barkers. Like the guy that has you actually believing that dinos and people were alive at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe gene mutation happens over millions of years.  It happens spontaneously.
> 
> I already pointed out that rivers and the flow changes in a million years.  It may stay the same in a thousand years.  It's one hard geological fact.  It is impossible for you to have a scientific rebuttal.  That's two contradictions for your ToE.   It means YOU are the one taken in by the snake oil salesmen like fake scientist Bill Nye.
Click to expand...

The results of gene mutation can be spontaneous but more often than not its over a long period of time. We know this because a bear cant have sex with a dog and procreate even though they share a common ancestor.that they both evolved from.

I dont care what you pointed out. Its obvious that science and facts are something you pay no attention to. Youre time with me is over.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Creationists should always be made fun of. Their "knowledge" comes from a specific interpretation of a book that has been interpreted and written different ways through centuries. Their cult leader tells them is its the truth because cult leader knows best and if you don't believe this you are an apostate and will go to the hell. So believe or be banished and go to hell. Dumb


----------



## Death Angel

Taz said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils. They are found in the ground. Look it up.
Click to expand...

Yes. In the 1600s they were putting together bits of fossils and came up with the idea of dinosaurs.
.its far mor likely that Man has "drifted" far away from KNOWLEDGE we once had and replaced it with their THEORIES.

The EVIDENCE suggest the world of 5h he past WASNT what we now believe it was.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it establishes a pattern of being taken in by snake oil salesmen and carnival barkers. Like the guy that has you actually believing that dinos and people were alive at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe gene mutation happens over millions of years.  It happens spontaneously.
> 
> I already pointed out that rivers and the flow changes in a million years.  It may stay the same in a thousand years.  It's one hard geological fact.  It is impossible for you to have a scientific rebuttal.  That's two contradictions for your ToE.   It means YOU are the one taken in by the snake oil salesmen like fake scientist Bill Nye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The results of gene mutation can be spontaneous but more often than not its over a long period of time. We know this because a bear cant have sex with a dog and procreate even though they share a common ancestor.that they both evolved from.
> 
> I dont care what you pointed out. Its obvious that science and facts are something you pay no attention to. Youre time with me is over.
Click to expand...



I've seen no facts,, just your opinion. and imaginations,

and that common ancestor wouldnt happen to be a rock???

you evos and your religion are worse than christians,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you evos are truly fucked in the head if you believe that,,,
> 
> and how you have the nerve to make fun of creationist only proves youre so embarrassed you cant let the focus be on you,,,so you insult and attack them
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly sorry that you are some special kind of idiot to believe that claptrap you believe in.  Only a brain dead fool would be taken in by such shucksters. Let me guess. You voted for Drumpf too didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  What does voting from Trump have to do with science?  You are one wacktard, libtard, atheist/agnostic fool.  You don't know one thing about science, either .  LMAO you being on the S&T forum.  Nor how God works.  But you do know how  works.  smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it establishes a pattern of being taken in by snake oil salesmen and carnival barkers. Like the guy that has you actually believing that dinos and people were alive at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe gene mutation happens over millions of years.  It happens spontaneously.
> 
> I already pointed out that rivers and the flow changes in a million years.  It may stay the same in a thousand years.  It's one hard geological fact.  It is impossible for you to have a scientific rebuttal.  That's two contradictions for your ToE.   It means YOU are the one taken in by the snake oil salesmen like fake scientist Bill Nye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The results of gene mutation can be spontaneous but more often than not its over a long period of time. We know this because a bear cant have sex with a dog and procreate even though they share a common ancestor.that they both evolved from.
> 
> I dont care what you pointed out. Its obvious that science and facts are something you pay no attention to. Youre time with me is over.
Click to expand...



on the other hand if it happened over a long period that would mean there are at least some examples of the dino changing into a bird,,,

so wheres that evidence???

or is this another figment of the evo imagination,,,


----------



## james bond

Asclepias said:


> The results of gene mutation can be spontaneous but more often than not its over a long period of time. We know this because a bear cant have sex with a dog and procreate even though they share a common ancestor.that they both evolved from.
> 
> I dont care what you pointed out. Its obvious that science and facts are something you pay no attention to. Youre time with me is over.



How wrong can one get???!!!???!!!  You are a colossal nincompoop when it comes to science.  We agree that mutations happen spontaneously LIKE I SAID!!!  Finally, you got something through your THICK head.

However, what you said immediately after that shows you know NOTHING.  Our recent discoveries show that mutations interferes with _all_ molecular machinery and causes genome decay.  Mutation rates are so high that our natural selection processes, i.e. real molecular change,  do not have time to weed them out and cause _beneficial_ molecular change.  Thus, it's not the driver for macroevolution as your fairy tales tell you.  This is your "faith!!!"  To the contrary, the mutation process is causing us to extinction.  Humans are dying at a faster rate and dying younger.  Parents are outliving their children.

IOW, mutations are not biological processes as evos believe.  They are physical processes at the molecular level that are causing damage to to our cells.  Cancer rates will increase, not decrease as evolutionary theory believes, i.e. natural selection will weed out and promote the beneficial mutations.

Maybe you are younger than me and a younger generation, and it's YOUR time with this life is the one that will be over.  You should choose your words carefully.

ETA:  This topic should be under "Atheists are delusional" forum.  I was trying to point out the dinosaurs age happened fast and we lived with them.  Evos like Asclepias think dinosaurs ended up as birds over millions of years.


----------



## Wuwei

Death Angel said:


> Yes. In the 1600s they were putting together bits of fossils and came up with the idea of dinosaurs.
> .its far mor likely that Man has "drifted" far away from KNOWLEDGE we once had and replaced it with their THEORIES.
> 
> The EVIDENCE suggest the world of 5h he past WASNT what we now believe it was.


It even goes further back... 
 Wiki:
_Ancient Chinese referred to unearthed dinosaur bones as dragon bones and documented them as such. For example, Chang Qu in 300 BC documents the discovery of "dragon bones" in Sichuan.[13]_​
.


----------



## Hollie

james bond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results of gene mutation can be spontaneous but more often than not its over a long period of time. We know this because a bear cant have sex with a dog and procreate even though they share a common ancestor.that they both evolved from.
> 
> I dont care what you pointed out. Its obvious that science and facts are something you pay no attention to. Youre time with me is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong can one get???!!!???!!!  You are a colossal nincompoop when it comes to science.  We agree that mutations happen spontaneously LIKE I SAID!!!  Finally, you got something through your THICK head.
> 
> However, what you said immediately after that shows you know NOTHING.  Our recent discoveries show that mutations interferes with _all_ molecular machinery and causes genome decay.  Mutation rates are so high that our natural selection processes, i.e. real molecular change,  do not have time to weed them out and cause _beneficial_ molecular change.  Thus, it's not the driver for macroevolution as your fairy tales tell you.  This is your "faith!!!"  To the contrary, the mutation process is causing us to extinction.  Humans are dying at a faster rate and dying younger.  Parents are outliving their children.
> 
> IOW, mutations are not biological processes as evos believe.  They are physical processes at the molecular level that are causing damage to to our cells.  Cancer rates will increase, not decrease as evolutionary theory believes, i.e. natural selection will weed out and promote the beneficial mutations.
> 
> Maybe you are younger than me and a younger generation, and it's YOUR time with this life is the one that will be over.  You should choose your words carefully.
> 
> ETA:  This topic should be under "Atheists are delusional" forum.  I was trying to point out the dinosaurs age happened fast and we lived with them.  Evos like Asclepias think dinosaurs ended up as birds over millions of years.
Click to expand...


Funny stuff you copied and pasted from the Cultists at creation.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way many of them developed pyramid shaped buildings with no interaction of the societies over the Earth.
Click to expand...


Uh,no, stumbling on the building functions of basic shapes is NOT the same as finding out about creatures who presumably died out long before man existed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there were dragons in every society also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and how did Civilizations that never interacted come up with the same creature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way many of them developed pyramid shaped buildings with no interaction of the societies over the Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh,no, stumbling on the building functions of basic shapes is NOT the same as finding out about creatures who presumably died out long before man existed.
Click to expand...

Your response is not appropriate, though. The topic was dragons being invented by many difgerent cultures. And yes, the building block analogy holds quite well, iin that case. Add to that the fact that "dragons" (really a generic word for an entire menagerie of different looking creatures with different names) are ALWAYS "magical", ans it is quite easy to understand how different cultures invented similar nonsense. Peolle simply have a tendency to invent and believe utter nonsense. In the abject ignorance of the iron age and the bronze age, that was very prevalent.


----------



## watchingfromafar

I see something verry wrong with the image of the Tyrannosaurus Rex.

The front two arms are too small to have any viable function. They are too short to reach its mouth or scratch an itch on its knees. The only thing I can think of that explains this discrepancy is the original find, they found a pregnant Trex with its unborn baby inside.





-


----------



## Dusty

Vastator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I went into a 13th century Church in Estonia.  Inside were mid 17th century paintings of various Bible scenes.  I stopped in my tracks when I saw this painting from the Book of Job.  It wasn't the Renaissance clothing everyone was wearing but what was behind them.  The painting was hanging there a century before the first dinosaur fossils were even discovered yet they showed Job 40 perfectly with Brontosaurus’s.
> 
> How did they know?
> 
> View attachment 265658 View attachment 265659
> 
> “Look at Behemoth,which I made along with you and which feeds on grass like an ox.
> What strength it has in its loins, what power in the muscles of its belly!
> Its tail sways like a cedar; the sinews of its thighs are close-knit.
> Its bones are tubes of bronze, its limbs like rods of iron.
> It ranks first among the works of God, yet its Maker can approach it with his sword.
> The hills bring it their produce, and all the wild animals play nearby.
> Under the lotus plants it lies, hidden among the reeds in the marsh.
> The lotuses conceal it in their shadow; the poplars by the stream surround it.
> A raging river does not alarm it; it is secure, though the Jordan should surge against its mouth.
> Can anyone capture it by the eyes, or trap it and pierce its nose?
> Job 40:15-24
> 
> View attachment 265660
> 
> While in Cambodia I made sure to visit a temple that was built around 1100 AD. How’d they know what a Stegosaurus looked like?
> 
> 
> 
> You actually think no one ever stumbled upon dinosaur fossils prior to the 16th century? Lol...
Click to expand...

The first dinosaur was discovered in 1848, so the answer to your question is a resounding NO


----------

